# شوفتوا حلقة ريهام سعيد ؟؟



## R.O.R.O (11 ديسمبر 2014)

*سالخير عليكم 
اظن ان حلقة ريهام سعيد بتاعت البنات الخمسة الاخوات 
اللى عليهم اروح او بينزلوا تحت الارض ع حسب قولهم 
عملت ضاجة كبيرة 
واراء كتير 
الفضول قتلنى لما سمعت عن الحلقة قولت اما اشوفها 
مع العلم انى جبانة جدااااااااا
هما كاتبين لفوق 18 
نسيوا يكتبوا فوق ال 60 
ههههههههههههههههه
وخير اللهم ما اجعله خير بعد ماشوفتها 
لو جدعة اتحرك من مكانى هههههههههه 
لا وايه ايهاب مش هنا  
اله يحرق الفضول ع اللى حكولى عليها 
مستنية ارائكم فى الحلقة 
تفتكروا البنات دول فعلا عندهم مرض نفسى 
ولا ايه الحالة دى بالظبط 
كتير من الاراء قالوا بيمثلوا 
بس انا شايفة انهم مش بيمثلوا 
لانهم اما بتجلهم الحالة دى بيبقوا متوحشين جدا 
ومحدش قادر عليهم اصلالالا 
حتى نظرات عنيهم متقولش انهم بيمثلوا 
مستنية ارائكم 

احدثكم من تحت البطانية 
*:94::94::94:​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (12 ديسمبر 2014)

فين رابط الحلقة طيب عشان نشوفها اموت في الرعب


----------



## peace_86 (12 ديسمبر 2014)

*ههههههههههههههههههه أضحك شي تحت البطانية..

لكن ما اقدر أقول رأيي عن الحلقة لأني لسه ماشفته.. بس شوقتيني اني اشوفه هههه*


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 ديسمبر 2014)

*اتفرجوا بقى وعيشوا حياتكم 
بس اللى بيخاف زى حالاتى بلاش يتفرج 
:94::94::94:*

[YOUTUBE]GxsxdbTY04M[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (12 ديسمبر 2014)

انا مابخفش  وبتفرج عليها


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 ديسمبر 2014)

المسيح حررني قال:


> انا مابخفش  وبتفرج عليها


*يا بختك ههههههههههههههه 
انا من ساعة ما اتفرجت  عليها ماتحركتش من مكااانى :vava:*​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (12 ديسمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *يا بختك ههههههههههههههه
> انا من ساعة ما اتفرجت  عليها ماتحركتش من مكااانى :vava:*​


هههههههههههههههههه  عادي انا بتفرج وبشرب عصير كمان


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 ديسمبر 2014)

المسيح حررني قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه  عادي انا بتفرج وبشرب عصير كمان


----------



## joeseph.jesus (12 ديسمبر 2014)

مالك بس 
انا شايفها حلقة عادية مافيش فيها رعب
وبعدين فيها تحذير فوق 18 سنة


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (12 ديسمبر 2014)

حركات كلها مصطنعة ..
وموضوع مفبرك ..


----------



## joeseph.jesus (12 ديسمبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> حركات كلها مصطنعة ..
> وموضوع مفبرك ..



الموضوع شكله كده .
اموت و افهم فين الرعب اللي قلتوا عليه :gun:


----------



## النهيسى (12 ديسمبر 2014)

النت عندى ضعيف يا غاليه
هل من الممكن تلخصى مضمون الفيديو
علشان اقدر اتابع


----------



## النهيسى (12 ديسمبر 2014)

عندنا بالكنيسه
بشوف الأرواح بتشل الأنسان
بجد الطفله جايبنها  مشلوله
وابونا يصلى ليها ومعاه شموع واحنا حواليه بالمزامير
ويقول جلدات من القديس مثلا مار جرجس الروح تصوت
وساعات تعند وتقول مش هخرج
وفى الأخر بتستسلم وتخرح
والطفله تقول وتمشى
---------------------------
اللى بيعملوا احجه عند دجالين بيصعب طلوع الروح شويه
بس هيخرج هيخرج
القديسين بيجلدوه ورشم الصليب بيحرقه


----------



## بايبل333 (12 ديسمبر 2014)

من غير ما اشوف الفيديو ولا اتفرج علية انا وقتى اثمن منن اتفرج على هذه المراة 
احنا فى جو اعلامى فاضح مبيسترش 
اصلا مش بحترمها 
اى اعلامى بيجيب حاجات عن الجت والعفاريت هو اعلامى فاسد فبيلجا للمواضيع الهايفة دى للشهرة وهى بدل مل تساعدهم بتفضحهم


----------



## soul & life (12 ديسمبر 2014)

انا اتفرجت عليه بس مكملتش مش لانى خوفت لكن فعلا حسيت انه فى حاجة مش مظبوطة
يعنى كان ممكن تكتفى بمساعدتهم وتصوير مثلا نبذة عنهم ليه التطويل ده كله مش فاهمة
فى ارواح شريرة ؟ اه فى 
فى ناس بتلبسها ارواح شريرة وبتأثر على حياتها ؟ اه فيه 

لكن 5 فى بيت واحد وبالشكل ده مسمعتش عنها قبل كده عموما  انا لاحظت حاجة لفتت نظرى انه واحده من البنات بتعمل بايدها حركة وكانها علامة الصليب !!!

وتقولك القرآن اتحرق ومتحبش تقرا او تسمع قرآن  يعنى طيب هو الجن ده تبع مين ولا جاى مع مين هههههه هو جن مبيزعلش حد شكله جن عنده وحدة وطنية 
هههههههههههه كلام فارغ يا شيخة دى ناس بعدت اوى عن ربنا لدرجة انها اصبحت اضعف من العدم وتملكها العدم ممكن بقا تهيؤات ممكن لبس ربك العالم 
ربنا يشفيهم ويشفى كل انسان


----------



## grges monir (12 ديسمبر 2014)

انا شايفها اما تكون امراض نفسية او قصص مختلقة


----------



## حبيب يسوع (12 ديسمبر 2014)

اصبح الواقع اغرب من الخيال


----------



## بايبل333 (12 ديسمبر 2014)

> وتقولك القرآن اتحرق ومتحبش تقرا او  تسمع قرآن  يعنى طيب هو الجن ده تبع مين ولا جاى مع مين هههههه هو جن  مبيزعلش حد شكله جن عنده وحدة وطنية



الجن بيخاف من القران .؟
داة الجن لو سمع القران يتلبس بمائة عفريت
داة القران لوحدة العفاريت تتلبش منه 
داة هو سى السيد بتاعهم


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 ديسمبر 2014)

​*مش عارفة ارد ع واحد واحد 
بس تعالوا نفكر شوية 
يعنى البنات يتبهدلوا ليه البهدله دى 
علشان تمثيل 
وبعدين احنا دايما بنفترض انه تمثيل 
طب ماهى ااحاجات دى موجودة 
وجايز يبقوا فعﻻ تعبانين بمرض نفسى 
الصراحة انا مش مقتنعة انه تمثيل 
رغم ان الكل حكم بده 
مش عارفة بقى !!
*


----------



## تيمو (12 ديسمبر 2014)

ما شفت الفيديو بس فهمت الموضوع ، وعلفكرة فيه فيلم شبيه بقصة البنات وهو مبني على قصة حقيقية ، اسم الفيلم:

the exorcism of emily rose

الغريب بالفيلم إنو بقوم على تفسير الظاهرة من ناحية دينية من خلال خوري (كاهن) وناحية علمية من خلال طبيب،ضمن محاكمة كانوا متهمين الكاهن انو هو يالي تسبب في مقتلها. بس بجد مخيف جداً ، يوميتها الصراحة نمت على الكنباي (الكنبة) لأنو كنت خايف أتحرك من مكاني  نعم أنا جبان وأفتخر


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 ديسمبر 2014)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ضحكتنى تيمو 
انا كمان بعترف انى جبانة ههههه
اﻻعتراف بالحق فضيلة 
*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 ديسمبر 2014)

تيمو قال:


> ما شفت الفيديو بس فهمت الموضوع ، وعلفكرة فيه فيلم شبيه بقصة البنات وهو مبني على قصة حقيقية ، اسم الفيلم:
> 
> the exorcism of emily rose
> 
> الغريب بالفيلم إنو بقوم على تفسير الظاهرة من ناحية دينية من خلال خوري (كاهن) وناحية علمية من خلال طبيب،ضمن محاكمة كانوا متهمين الكاهن انو هو يالي تسبب في مقتلها. بس بجد مخيف جداً ، يوميتها الصراحة نمت على الكنباي (الكنبة) لأنو كنت خايف أتحرك من مكاني  نعم أنا جبان وأفتخر



*أنا كمان شوفت الفيلم دا 

كان صعب صعب صعب 

بس بنشوفوا لحلقة بتاعة ريهام ناو​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 ديسمبر 2014)

*الهيرستريا التحويلية : بتحرق القرآن بصباعها ؟؟؟*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (12 ديسمبر 2014)

إخواتي الغاليين.

مش بقتنع بالحاجات دي بسهوله ..

لكن مؤمن بالأرواح الشريره..

في ناس وبلا فخر إتصلت با مخصوص وقت الحلقه علشان أشوفها واقول رأيي 
وتابعتها فعلا وانا متكدر لاني مش بحب اضيع وقتي فى كدا.ز لكن تابعتها بناء علي رغبة ناس..

المهم ، أول شيء لو هما عايزين يحلوا المشكله كانوا ودوهم لأبونا مكاري يونان ..!!

ثانيا : ممكن فعلا تكون عليهم أرواح شريره كأشخاص عاديين..
لكن بالطريقه الدراميه دي .. دي فبركه فبركه فبركه.

مش بقتنع بسهوله بموضوع الناس دي .. خصوصا ان الحالات بتجيلهم وفجأه يهدوا..
وبعدين أصغر بنت بتقول لريهام سعيد تعالي اقولك حاجه وهاخدك تحت الارض.

كلو شو إعلامي واضح .

** أصغر بنت بترشم صليب ..وبترشمه غلط كمان
 عارفين يعني أيه بترشم صليب .. الشيطان أصلا بيحترق من رشم الصليب.

تقوم واحده عليها روح شريره ترشم الصليب..

** دي إهانه وتريقه علي المسيحيه .. 
عايزين يقولوا الروح الشرير اللي عليها مسيحي بس بطريقتهم أنها ترشم صليب.

يا جماعه أنا إمبارح أتفرجت علي قناة الكرمه علي برنامج بيقدم موضوع خطير 
وهو موضوع الوقت اللي بنضيع فى الحاجات الهايفه دي .

حرام بجد نشغل دماغنا بالحاجات دي..

ربنا يرعاكم.​


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 ديسمبر 2014)

*مستنية رأيك يا ايرووو

كريس دى اراء بتختلف من شخص للتانى 
فى ناس بتحب تتفرج وتشوف هل فعﻻ الحاجات دى صح وﻻ غلط 
وفى ناس مش بتحب تتفرج زيك كده 
وفى ناس زى حاﻻتى فضول مش اكتر وياريتنى ما اتفرجت هههههه
بص بقى موضوع اﻻرواح فعﻻ موجود وممكن يكون عليهم ارواح شريرة فعﻻ 
انا متفقة معاك فى حتة الصليب 
ﻻنه الشيطان مش بيستحمل الصليب فطبيعى مش هيرشمه 
بس اللى مش مقتنعة بيه 
ان ريهام حد مشهور وبتعمل خير 
يعنى مش مستنية حلقة زى دى تفرقع بيها الدنيا 
وعمر التمثيل ما يوصل لكده 
البنات شكلهم وتشنجهم بشع 
اما موضوع ابونا مكارى مش كل الناس بتؤمن ان ابونا مكارى 
بيطلع اﻻرواح حتى مننا 
مابالك دول 

ولو اخدت بالك ان اهلها كانوا بيمسكوها لما تيجى ترشم الصليب 
معتقدش انهم هيفكروا فى ابونا خااالص 
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 ديسمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *الهيرستريا التحويلية : بتحرق القرآن بصباعها ؟؟؟*​


دكتور كفتة ده بقى 
اللى كان هيشلنى دكتور ع ما تفرج اصﻻﻻ


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (12 ديسمبر 2014)

ريهام سعيد مُجرد واحده بتعمل خير مُصطنع رضو .

رغم اللي بتعمله لكن بتحاول إخفاء مجد الذات اللي هي بتطلبه علشان تبان عادي .

لكن فى واقع أصعب من كدا بكتير المفروض نهتم بيه أو نفكر فيه .

صح كل واحد هو حر يتفرج علي أيه وميتفرجش. لكن مش كل شيء بيبني ومش كل شيء بيوافق .

واليهود قالوا علي المسيح أنه ببعلزبول بيخرج شياطين ..فطبيعي ناس متصدقش أبونا مكاري أو غيرو .

لكن اللي بشوفوا أن الكنيسه بتبقا مليانه ناس مسلمين بتصرخ وتتعذب من الشياطين وبشوف ناس مشلوله وربنا بيتمجد معاها من خلاله.

زي الأعمي قال انا معرفش غير اني كنت أعمي والأن أبصر.

خلينا نفكر أيه النفع اللي هيعود علينا من الفضول اللي بياخدنا للحاجات دي .

دي ناس بتقبض فلوس وبتشتغل وبتجيلها أعلانات..وإحنا ناس مش بنستفيد غير وقت ضايع .

سامحوني علي طريقتي .

ربنا يرعاكم .​


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 ديسمبر 2014)

*كريس هو مجرد الفرجة ع الحلقة ده وقت بنضيعه ؟؟
ماكتير بيتفرج ع افﻻم ومسلسﻻت وبرضوا الوقت بيضيع 
احنا منقدرش نجزم انها بتعمل خير مصتنع وﻻ ﻻ 
ربنا بس اللى عالم بده 
احنا كده دخلنا فى ريهام وانتقاد شخصيتها 
وده مش هدفى من الموضوع 
انا اتفرجت وكنت حيرانة 
قولت اشاركم وونتبادل اﻻراء 
بس فى اﻻول واﻻخر بحترم رايك جدا 
*


----------



## +Sameh+ (12 ديسمبر 2014)

محضرتهاش بس وانا بتفرج على مايماثل برنامجها بيتولد جوايا احساس ان كل دة تمثيل على المشاهدين للفت انتباهم للبرنامج ومذيع البرنامج .. كذلك البرامج الرمضانية زي برنامج "فؤش" و"رامز قرش البحر" و"بدون زعل" و .....  كل دة تمثيل عالمشاهدين
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 ديسمبر 2014)

​اشووف فيهم يوم لو كان تمثيل 
انا اقعد طول اليوم مرعوبة 
وفى اﻻخر يطلع تمثيل


----------



## Alexander.t (13 ديسمبر 2014)

الجن موجود !


----------



## joeseph.jesus (13 ديسمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> ​اشووف فيهم يوم لو كان تمثيل
> انا اقعد طول اليوم مرعوبة
> وفى اﻻخر يطلع تمثيل



مرعوبة ليه .. بجد انا مشفتش فيها حاجة ترعب :smile02

لو لاحظتوا انهم بيقولوا ان فيه اثار و اننا مش هينفع نسيب البيت و الحاجات دي تخلي الواحد يشك اصلا و يقولك احنا علينا فلوس كثير عشان العلاج للبنات من الشيوخ .


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 ديسمبر 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


>



:new6::new6::new6:


----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 ديسمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> دكتور كفتة ده بقى
> اللى كان هيشلنى دكتور ع ما تفرج اصﻻﻻ



*لا هو الدكتور قال : ما شفتش الموقف دا 

يعنى شاكك إنهم كدابين 


دا غير إن الطب ما لوش دعوة بموضوع الارواح و الشياطين

أنا حاسة إن متسلط عليهم إبليس

_____________________

خمس بنات حالتهن زى الخـ****ة بصراحة

و المشكلة اللى أكبر إن بنت منهم قالت إنها بتحبه 

أعتقد مش حيسيبها طالما بتحبه 

______________________


حتى موضوع الأرواح غريب نوعا ما 

يعنى هم فى فكر الاباء : أرواح شريرة أو إبليس (شياطين) 

كلام السيد المسيح للتلاميذ : أخرجوا شياطين 

إذن فيه شياطين فعلا بتتسلط عل الناس

طب ليه ؟؟ و إشمعنى دول ؟؟؟

ناس تقول على الشخص اللى متسلط عليه إبليس : دا بسبب عبوديته لبعض الخطايا 

ناس تانية تقول : دا لجأ لأحد السحرة أو الدجالين لعمل سحر أو أى عمل 

ناس تانية بتقول عل الشياطين : إنهم شياطين فعلا بس متقمصة تصرفات أشخاص كانوا على الأرض و ماتوا و الأشخاص دول كانوا ليهم علاقة بالشياطين 

يعنى نسمع شيطان يقول : أنا جرجس أو أنا محمد 

هم الشياطين ليها أسماء ؟؟؟

و لا دول أسماء ناس أموات 

هى الشياطين بتصلى أو حتى بترشم الصليب سواء صح و لا غلط ؟؟؟؟

__________________________


كان فيه واحدة متسلط عليها إبليس 

برغم إنها كانت جاهلة ما بتعرفش تفك الخط 

إلا إنها كانت بتتكلم إنجليزى و فرنساوى و عربى فصيح كأهلها :love34:

لما جت جدتى توديها لأبونا :yaka:هددتها بصوت رجالى و قالت لها : لو وديتينى لأبونا هأموت عيالك

جدتى خافت :smil13:

و بعدين قال لها : أنا مش بأعمل لها حاجة عايزة تخرجينى ليه إحنا حبايب و هى بتسمع الكلام 

و قال لها إحنا تلاتة : واحد إنجليزى و واحد فرنسى و واحد عربى



هم الشياطين ليهم جنسية ؟؟؟

عشان كدة بأقول الشياطين بتتقمص تصرفات أشخاص أموات و بتاخد أسماؤهم

*


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 ديسمبر 2014)

​*حيرتونى والنيعمة 
مابقتش عارفة احدد بقى 
فعﻻ دول عليهم ارواح فعﻻ 
وﻻ بيمثلوا 

*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (13 ديسمبر 2014)

عندي مشاكل مع البرامج ذي هو ماينفع مساعدة المرضى
والفقراء من دون المساس بكرامتهم لازم يتصورون ؟
وين يصير ها الكلام؟ مو بس كذا حتى البرامج بتاعتكم
اللي تطلع قضايا وجرائم ايش الفايده منها؟
المفروض النوعيه ذي تقتصر على برامج حل المشاكل 
واللي يجيلها يجي بقرار  من نفسه مو استغلال لمشاكله
من تالي صار الاكشن زايد في ذي البرامج

دخلت لينك شفت 2000000 مشاهده قلت ماشاء الله الحين بشوف 
شي خارق وغير طبيعي شغلت الحقله وماقدرت اوقف الضحك 
وكل شوي اقول ماعليه اصبري بعد شويه تحلو الحلقه خلصت 
الحلقه وخاب ظني ماشفت شي مذهل ولا خارق ولا يخوف ماشفت 
غير بنات يهاجمون الاخرين وحولهم رجال يمسكونهم ثم تقع 
وحده منهم على انه اغمى عليه
هاتو كاميرا برنامجهم وانا اقلدهم واسوي كل حركاتهم المضحكه 
خصوصا الصغيره فاطمه ماشاء الله عليه ممثله تجنن تعجبني 
لما تقلب عيونها وتاخذ وضعية الخربشه وتجي تطلع صوت 
وقبلما ما تسوي شي تطيح وتتشنج
ولا سماح مشرفه في باص مدرسه اشلون وحده مريضه كذا ممكن تجي 
لها حالات زي كذا تتوظف في وزارة التربيه والتعليم وتستأمن على عيال البشر؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (13 ديسمبر 2014)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> عندي مشاكل مع البرامج ذي هو ماينفع مساعدة المرضى
> والفقراء من دون المساس بكرامتهم لازم يتصورون ؟
> وين يصير ها الكلام؟ مو بس كذا حتى البرامج بتاعتكم
> اللي تطلع قضايا وجرائم ايش الفايده منها؟
> ...



إنتي جبتي المُفيد "هيفآء" ..

هو دا التحليل المنطقي للأمور..

بس برضو معلقتيش علي جزئية أن الممثله البارعه اللي فيهم بترشم الصليب.!!

ـ ـ ـ

أقولكم علي سر وفيكم تصدقوا أو ما تصدقوا..

آنا السبب فى حلقة ريهآم سعيد دي :flowers:

دآ بجد مش هزآر ودا كان من خلال مكالمه علي الخاص فى فيسبوك 
قبل موعد الحلقه بأكتر من أسبوعين.

ـ ـ ـ

علشآن كدا كل الحلقه تتمحور فقط حول 
لفت نظر المُشاهد إلي الجن المسيحي اللي عليهم.

يعني الجن المسيحي بيخلي المسلمين يكرهوا الصلاه والقرآن وووو...

ـ ـ ـ

دآ إعتراف حقيقي مني ومش هزآر

ـ ـ ـ 

كفآيه البلآوي اللي إحنا عايشين فيها . 
دي آفلآم آكشن ربحيه ع الطريقه الجديده. .

ـ ـ ـ

يغلق وينقل تحت الآرض للعالم السُفلي...:blush2:
​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (13 ديسمبر 2014)

طب ماهي جابت مصحف
واتحرق موضع صبعها الكريم
ليش ماتحرقت الصفحه مش قلبتها
بصباعها الخمس؟ مش كانت شايلاه!
وكمان 
اغمى عليها لما قالت اسم اسماعيل اللي هو اسم ابوها
على اساس انه اسم نبي طب ايش سوى فيها؟
الزبده
اذا مريضات الله يشفيهم واذا يستهبلن الله يهبلهن زياده


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (13 ديسمبر 2014)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> طب ماهي جابت مصحف
> واتحرق موضع صبعها الكريم
> ليش ماتحرقت الصفحه مش قلبتها
> بصباعها الخمس؟ مش كانت شايلاه!
> ...



ههههه إستهبالهم حلو وبيسلي الناس وبيرعب ناس تنايه 

 الله يشفي كل من يحتاج لشفاء ​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (13 ديسمبر 2014)

!! Mina Elbatal !! قال:


> الجن موجود !



موجود فين يا عم البطل

مفيش حاجة اسمها جن، اسمها ارواح نجسة او ارواح شريرة   

هتفضل باصص لفوق كدة على طول هههههههههههههه مش هتخضع بقا ههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 ديسمبر 2014)

*واضح انى الوحيدة اللى اترعبت من الحلقة 
وواضح ان فى اجماع ع انه تمثيل 

لو بيمثلوا اللهى وانت جاهى يولعوا 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (13 ديسمبر 2014)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> موجود فين يا عم البطل
> 
> مفيش حاجة اسمها جن، اسمها ارواح نجسة او ارواح شريرة
> 
> هتفضل باصص لفوق كدة على طول هههههههههههههه مش هتخضع بقا ههههههه



ظلمآه يا أوستاذه..

هو مدناش جمله خبريه.
علامة التعجب *ـ!:shutup22:!ـ*
 بتقول أنه بيسأل مش بيأكد..!!
:blush2:
صح يا بطل .!​​​​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (13 ديسمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *واضح انى الوحيدة اللى اترعبت من الحلقة
> وواضح ان فى اجماع ع انه تمثيل
> 
> لو بيمثلوا اللهى وانت جاهى يولعوا
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه*​



شكلك كيووت ومُطيعه كدآ >R>O<R>O<

:flowers:​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (13 ديسمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *واضح انى الوحيدة اللى اترعبت من الحلقة
> وواضح ان فى اجماع ع انه تمثيل
> 
> لو بيمثلوا اللهى وانت جاهى يولعوا
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه*​



انا ما اقدر احطها في ذمتي واجزم انه تمثيل
بس ماقدر انكر اني ضحكت وااايد وانا اطالعهم


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 ديسمبر 2014)

> شكلك كيووت ومُطيعه كدآ
> 
> :flowers:



*انا مطيعة من غير كيوت 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه *
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 ديسمبر 2014)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> انا ما اقدر احطها في ذمتي واجزم انه تمثيل
> بس ماقدر انكر اني ضحكت وااايد وانا اطالعهم


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
وانا يا هيوف 
اترعبت وايد وانا بتفرج عليهم 
:t4::t4::t4::t4::t4:*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (13 ديسمبر 2014)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> انا ما اقدر احطها في ذمتي واجزم انه تمثيل
> بس ماقدر انكر اني ضحكت وااايد وانا اطالعهم



حسنه تفتكريهآ للمصريين "هيفآء"..نحن نُضحك من لآ يضحك.:flowers:​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (13 ديسمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> وانا يا هيوف
> اترعبت وايد وانا بتفرج عليهم
> :t4::t4::t4::t4::t4:*​



.وآيد وآيد مو رآح يكون غير اللي ربنا رآيد.

:love34:​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (14 ديسمبر 2014)

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههه

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 ديسمبر 2014)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ​


*هههههههههههههههههههههههه 
مقضياها ضحك عليا امرمر من ساعتها  
يا عبد الفتااااااااااااااااااااااااااااح *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 ديسمبر 2014)

اووف انتي بتفكريني ليه دلوقتي بس 

بصي اصلا يوم الحلقه دي كان يوم مئندل
مبدائيا انا بخاف او بمعني اصح مش بحب اشوف الحاجات دي
بغض النظر اذا كانت صح او تمثيل

اليوم ده بتكتك كده في التلفزيون
ولقيت ريهام جايبه بنت لابسه تررننج فوشيا كده
الصراحه عجبني الترننج قولت اتفرج واشوف ايه الحكايه
ولسه يادوب بحاول افهم الموضوع عن ايه
لان البنت كانت بتتكلم عادي
وهوووووب لقيتها قامت 
وعايزة تاكل نار :O
قولت اشتاتن اشتوت واللهم ماغزيك ياشيطان
هووووووب لقيت باقي العيله الكريمة بنفس ذات الوضع
صدقيني مفيش 10 دقايق وهووووووووب النور قطع
ان ان ان ااااااااااااه
بقت تجيلي تهيئوات وهلاوسات
لحد مالبت روزا اللهي يسعدها يارب
لقتها بتتصل بيا قولتلها جيتي في وقتك الصراحه
وفضلت ترغي معايا حبه لحد مالنور جه 

بس اللي سمعتوا او اللي اغلبيه الناس بتقولوا عن الحلقه انه تمثيل
بس انا شايفه ان مفيش اب هيشهر ببناته كده ويبوظ سمعتهم ويوقف حالهم
عشان مقابل مادي مستحيل !
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 ديسمبر 2014)

*هاااار اسوووح الحلقة دى والنور يقطع 
يا مااااااااااااااااااااماااااااااااااااااااااااااااا 
ههههههههههههههههههههه 
اسكتى انا اخدت ليلة ما يعلم بيها الا ربنا 
اتسمرت فى مكانى بتاع 3 ساعات خايفة اقوم اشرب حتى 
واتصلت بايهاب يجى قالى طب اسيب الشغل يعنى ههههههه 
قالى متخافيش هما مش هيجولك  
فعلا راى الاغلبية انه تمثيل 
بس انا من راى انها فعلا ارواح شريرة 
والله واعلم بقى  
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 ديسمبر 2014)

واما انتي مش قد الحاجات دي بتشوفيها ليه 

بصي الحلقه كانت عاملة ضجة فظيعه
كتير بيقولوا حقيقه
وكتيروا بيقولوا تمثيل
وربنا وحده العالم بالحقيقه

ولكن ان كان تمثيل ربنا يسامحهم ويهديهم
وان كان حقيقه ربنا قادر يمد ايديه ويشفيهم​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 ديسمبر 2014)

*انا كنت قاعدة كافية شيرى خرى 
قوم ايه لقيت الفيس كله بيتكلم عن ريهام سعيد 
والحلقة بتاعتها 
قولت اما ادخل اشوووف فى ايه 
وياريتنى ما دخلت ولا شوفت 
الفضوول بقى هنعمل ايه فيه 
وبينى وبينك قولت اما امتحن نفسى واشوفنى 
هخاف ولا لا 
طلعت كلمة خووف دى قليلة ع اللى كنت فيه 
ههههههههههههههههه 
اااااااااااااااامين *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 ديسمبر 2014)

انتي شوفتي الضجة عالفيس
انما انا النت عندي مكانش شغال
لقيت التليفونات
مره اختي
ومره جوز اختي
بيكلموني عن الحلقه وكل واحده له تحليل

لا ومش بس كده كمان لقيت ابن اختي 
بيقولي شوفتي ياخالتو حلقه العفاريت بتاعه امبارح 
قولتله وانت كمان شوفتها ان شاء الله
قالي لا انا مشوفتهاش اصحابي في المدرسة كانوا بيحكولي عليها :O​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 ديسمبر 2014)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
دى ريهام خدت دعى بعدد شعر راسها اليوم ده *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 ديسمبر 2014)

لا ويدعوا عليها حرام وهي كاتبه للكبار فقط +18​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 ديسمبر 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> لا ويدعوا عليها حرام وهي كاتبه للكبار فقط +18​


18* مين يابنتى 
المفروض كانت كتبت اقل من 58 
ما يتفرجش 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 ديسمبر 2014)

طيب ماكنت كاتب للمسنين وخلاص هههههههه​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 ديسمبر 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> طيب ماكنت كاتب للمسنين وخلاص هههههههه​


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (15 ديسمبر 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> بس انا شايفه ان مفيش اب هيشهر ببناته كده ويبوظ سمعتهم ويوقف حالهم
> عشان مقابل مادي مستحيل !
> ​



*و أى تشهير :thnk0001:

دا فيهم واحد قال إنهم جابوا إتنين رجالة عشان السحر و كدة 

و قعدوا شهر و نص مبيتين فى البيت

و فى الاخر مشوهم لما لاقوهم بيعملوا حاجات وحشة مع البنات :thnk0001:

أنا كنت عايزة أسألهم : حاجات وحشة إزاى ؟؟ هات التفاصيل :smil15:​*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (15 ديسمبر 2014)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> ظلمآه يا أوستاذه..
> 
> هو مدناش جمله خبريه.
> علامة التعجب *ـ!:shutup22:!ـ*
> ...


 
     علامة التعجب فى الجمل الخبرية 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3667982&postcount=17

كدة انا ليا عندك حق عرب :59:


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (15 ديسمبر 2014)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> ريهام سعيد مُجرد واحده بتعمل خير مُصطنع رضو .
> 
> رغم اللي بتعمله لكن بتحاول إخفاء مجد الذات اللي هي بتطلبه علشان تبان عادي .
> 
> ...



ومش كل الناس بتدور على اللى بيبنى :mus13:

كلامك مية مية 

بس سيب الناس تتسلى ، وفى الآىخر هيرجعونا :fun_lol:


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (15 ديسمبر 2014)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> علامة التعجب فى الجمل الخبرية
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3667982&postcount=17
> 
> كدة انا ليا عندك حق عرب :59:



طاب مهو ف كل جمله بيحطها..:thnk0001:
ف الجمله دي بئا كان بيسأل مش بيُخبر..:smil15:​
ليآ عندك حق إفرنج​ :new6:​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (15 ديسمبر 2014)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> طاب مهو ف كل جمله بيحطها..:thnk0001:
> ف الجمله دي بئا كان بيسأل مش بيُخبر..:smil15:​
> ليآ عندك حق إفرنج​ :new6:​[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (15 ديسمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> مقضياها ضحك عليا امرمر من ساعتها
> يا عبد الفتااااااااااااااااااااااااااااح *​


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

عبد الفتاااااااااااااااح :smil15:

اصل كنت معاصرة مراحل الخوف والرعب عندك 
فعلشان كدا بضحك :new6:
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 ديسمبر 2014)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> عبد الفتاااااااااااااااح :smil15:
> 
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
ايون متابعة يا اوختشى 
ولا عملتى حاجة 
غير انك مقضياها ضحك من ساعتها :boxing:
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (15 ديسمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ايون متابعة يا اوختشى
> ولا عملتى حاجة
> غير انك مقضياها ضحك من ساعتها :boxing:
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
طب بزمتك مش قلتلك 
قومي اعملي حاجه سخنه
وارجعي جري :new6:
ها ساعدتك وتقلت قلبك ولالا :bud:
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 ديسمبر 2014)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> طب بزمتك مش قلتلك
> قومي اعملي حاجه سخنه
> وارجعي جري :new6:
> ...


*ايون يا قلبى تبعاااااا 
وفعلا قومت وانا ركبى بتخبط فى بعضها 
وجيت جرى هههههههههههههههههه
مش عارفة من غيرك كنت عملت ايه :smil15:*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 ديسمبر 2014)

*موعدنا الليله الساعه 
10:30
على قناة النهار
*​


----------



## soul & life (15 ديسمبر 2014)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *موعدنا الليله الساعه
> 10:30
> على قناة النهار
> *​



هيجيبوا العفريت ؟!:new6::new6:


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 ديسمبر 2014)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *موعدنا الليله الساعه
> 10:30
> على قناة النهار
> *​


*تااااااااااااااانى
 :crying::crying:*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (15 ديسمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *ايون يا قلبى تبعاااااا
> وفعلا قومت وانا ركبى بتخبط فى بعضها
> وجيت جرى هههههههههههههههههه
> مش عارفة من غيرك كنت عملت ايه :smil15:*​




هههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههه
عدي الجمايل بقا :new6:
​


----------



## soul & life (15 ديسمبر 2014)

اللى بيخاااف يطلع بره  بلاش يا رورو خليكى فاكرة انى قولتلك بلاش
دى ريهام حزين ممكن المرة دى تجبلنا العفريت بذات نفسه


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 ديسمبر 2014)

*هيطلعه الشيخ النهارده
بتقولك البنات خفم وبقم كويسين
الحلقه جزئين اساسا الجزء الاول مع الطبيب النفسى
والجزء الثانى مع  الشيخ
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 ديسمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> اللى بيخاااف يطلع بره  بلاش يا رورو خليكى فاكرة انى قولتلك بلاش
> دى ريهام حزين ممكن المرة دى تجبلنا العفريت بذات نفسه


*اعمل ايه فى الفضول طيب يا ناااس 
هيقتلنى :new6:
متقلقيش انيفو ايهاب قاعد النهاردة 
مش هيرضى يخلينى اتفرج بعد اللى شافوا 
قعدت يوم بحاله مبتحركش فى الشقة غير وهو معايا :mus13:*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 ديسمبر 2014)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *هيطلعه الشيخ النهارده
> بتقولك البنات خفم وبقم كويسين
> الحلقه جزئين اساسا الجزء الاول مع الطبيب النفسى
> والجزء الثانى مع  الشيخ
> *​


*وبعدين بقى 
تيب انا عاوزة اتفرج اشوف اخرهم ايه 
بس فى نفس ذات الوقت خايفة :t19:

اتصرف كيف :t9::t9::t9:*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 ديسمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *وبعدين بقى
> تيب انا عاوزة اتفرج اشوف اخرهم ايه
> بس فى نفس ذات الوقت خايفة :t19:
> 
> اتصرف كيف :t9::t9::t9:*​


*خايفه من ايه بالظبط
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 ديسمبر 2014)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *خايفه من ايه بالظبط
> *​


*ههههههههههههههههههه 
لا دى قصة كبيرة 
بس انا خوفت جدا لما اتفرجت ع الجزء الاول :fun_lol:*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 ديسمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه
> لا دى قصة كبيرة
> بس انا خوفت جدا لما اتفرجت ع الجزء الاول :fun_lol:*​


*طيب هل انتى مثلا بتنامى لوحدك فعندك خوف من توابع الحلقه عليكى ولا ايه*


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 ديسمبر 2014)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *طيب هل انتى مثلا بتنامى لوحدك فعندك خوف من توابع الحلقه عليكى ولا ايه*


*لا اليوم ده ايهاب اتأخر برة جيه الفجر 
وانا فعلا فضلت خايفة لحد ماجيه 
وتوابع الحلقة قعدت معايا لتانى يوووم :new6:
*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 ديسمبر 2014)

تقصدى ايه بتوابع الحلقه


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 ديسمبر 2014)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> تقصدى ايه بتوابع الحلقه


*ههههههههههههههههه 
فضلت خايفة اقعد فى الشقة لوحدى 
متخيلة منظر البنات واللى بيحصلهم ده :thnk0001:*
*بس نشكر الله يوم وعدى :mus13:*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 ديسمبر 2014)

*الحلقة ساعتين و ربع يا جدعان*​


----------



## aymonded (16 ديسمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *لا اليوم ده ايهاب اتأخر برة جيه الفجر
> وانا فعلا فضلت خايفة لحد ماجيه
> وتوابع الحلقة قعدت معايا لتانى يوووم :new6:
> *​



دية مش توابع الحلقة ده توابع الزلزال
وبعدين في حد في الدنيا دية لسه بيصدق ريهام سعيد​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (16 ديسمبر 2014)

aymonded قال:


> دية مش توابع الحلقة ده توابع الزلزال
> وبعدين في حد في الدنيا دية لسه بيصدق ريهام سعيد​



أعتقد ملكوش حجه بعد كدآ :close_tem

كلمه أبرك من حلقه لريهام سعيد يا أستاذنا..:94:​


----------



## soul & life (16 ديسمبر 2014)

انسانة مستفزة ومغرورة العيب مش عليها العيب على اعلام دولة بيسمح بإستغلال فقر وجهل فئة من الشعب لمصالح وشهرة اشخاص دا اعلام بيبنى شخصيات متخلفة وبالاخر بيطلعوا ارهابيين  شوفتوا  الراجل اللى كان بيكلم الدكتورة ؟؟؟ هو اصلا مش فاهم حاجة ولا عارف الدكتورة بتعمل ايه لكن هو متحفز يطلعها غلط وخلاص .


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 ديسمبر 2014)

سؤال هو طبقا للالام الجن مخلوق من نار 
ايه بقى اللى يئذيه من الزيت المغلى لما يتكب فى الحمام​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (16 ديسمبر 2014)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> سؤال هو طبقا للالام الجن مخلوق من نار
> ايه بقى اللى يئذيه من الزيت المغلى لما يتكب فى الحمام​



*ده كلام خرافات أستاذ سمعان ..*​


----------



## aymonded (16 ديسمبر 2014)

الشرق عموماً بطبيعته يقبل الخُزعبلات بسهولة شديدة ويتأثر بأي كلام يتقال عن الخوارق والأشياء الغيبية بلا تمييز أو معرفة حقيقية، (وبخاصة لو من الإعلام أو شخصية مشهورة)، حتى أن هذا - للأسف الشديد - انسحب على المسحيين أنفسهم متأثرين بالفكر الهُلامي الشرقي فتلاقيه هو كمان بيصدق أشياء غريبة زي الشبشب المقلوب والدخول بالرجل اليمين.. الخ
غير أن هذا انسحب على بعض المعجزات والرؤى والأحلام التي من تأليف الناس والتأثير النفسي من المجتمع، مثلما اتقال ان مارجرجس باع حصانه واشترى عربية مرسيدس، أو خناقة القديسين وتقسيم الزيت بينهم من بياع بسيط لكي يتبرع به ليهم !!! وهكذا تأثر المسيحيين أنفسهم بما هو ضد ومخالف روح الحق في المسيح يسوع، لأن عوض من أن نتحرر وننفك من كل ما هو عتيق وحسب أفكار الناس وعاداتهم، صرنا نروج أفكار مشتتة تبعد الناس عن الله الحي... وعجبي​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (16 ديسمبر 2014)

aymonded قال:


> الشرق عموماً بطبيعته يقبل الخُزعبلات بسهولة شديدة ويتأثر بأي كلام يتقال عن الخوارق والأشياء الغيبية بلا تمييز أو معرفة حقيقية، (وبخاصة لو من الإعلام أو شخصية مشهورة)، حتى أن هذا - للأسف الشديد - انسحب على المسحيين أنفسهم متأثرين بالفكر الهُلامي الشرقي فتلاقيه هو كمان بيصدق أشياء غريبة زي الشبشب المقلوب والدخول بالرجل اليمين.. الخ
> غير أن هذا انسحب على بعض المعجزات والرؤى والأحلام التي من تأليف الناس والتأثير النفسي من المجتمع، مثلما اتقال ان مارجرجس باع حصانه واشترى عربية مرسيدس، أو خناقة القديسين وتقسيم الزيت بينهم من بياع بسيط لكي يتبرع به ليهم !!! وهكذا تأثر المسيحيين أنفسهم بما هو ضد ومخالف روح الحق في المسيح يسوع، لأن عوةض من ان نتحرر وننفك من كل ما عتيق وحسب أفكار الناس وعاداتهم، صرنا نروج أفكار مشتتة تبعد الناس عن الله الحي... وعجبي​



وعجبي وعجبي لحد ما ذاد تعبي ..

هذه هي مُشاكلة هذا الدهر التي نعيشها .​


----------



## soul & life (16 ديسمبر 2014)

ربنا يرحمنا ..


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 ديسمبر 2014)

aymonded قال:


> الشرق عموماً بطبيعته يقبل الخُزعبلات بسهولة شديدة ويتأثر بأي كلام يتقال عن الخوارق والأشياء الغيبية بلا تمييز أو معرفة حقيقية، (وبخاصة لو من الإعلام أو شخصية مشهورة)، حتى أن هذا - للأسف الشديد - انسحب على المسحيين أنفسهم متأثرين بالفكر الهُلامي الشرقي فتلاقيه هو كمان بيصدق أشياء غريبة زي الشبشب المقلوب والدخول بالرجل اليمين.. الخ
> غير أن هذا انسحب على بعض المعجزات والرؤى والأحلام التي من تأليف الناس والتأثير النفسي من المجتمع، مثلما اتقال ان مارجرجس باع حصانه واشترى عربية مرسيدس، أو خناقة القديسين وتقسيم الزيت بينهم من بياع بسيط لكي يتبرع به ليهم !!! وهكذا تأثر المسيحيين أنفسهم بما هو ضد ومخالف روح الحق في المسيح يسوع، لأن عوض من أن نتحرر وننفك من كل ما هو عتيق وحسب أفكار الناس وعاداتهم، صرنا نروج أفكار مشتتة تبعد الناس عن الله الحي... وعجبي​



*إيه اللى جاب الكلام اللى بتقوله لموضوعنا دلوقتى ؟؟؟​*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (16 ديسمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *إيه اللى جاب الكلام اللى بتقوله لموضوعنا دلوقتى ؟؟؟​*



*!:t7::close_tem:t7:!*

الكلآم دا "لُب" الحلقه .​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 ديسمبر 2014)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> *!:t7::close_tem:t7:!*
> 
> الكلآم دا "لُب" الحلقه .​



*لا يا خويا

ييجى هو و يرد عليا​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 ديسمبر 2014)

aymonded قال:


> مثلما اتقال ان مارجرجس باع حصانه واشترى عربية* مرسيدس،* ​


 *[FONT=&quot]ما هو اصل المرسيدس 180 حصان فـــ *​​ *[FONT=&quot]واحد يركبه والباقى يأجره فى الهرم بالساعة 
[/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:
*[FONT=&quot]اللى محيرنى بقى مش الهرم ولا أبو الهول[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]اللى محيرنى ...هى " ريهام سعيد " بتتكلم يا نواعمى يا غريبة كدة لية ؟[/FONT]*​:smile02  
​[/FONT]


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (16 ديسمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *لا يا خويا
> 
> ييجى هو و يرد عليا​*



أنا عفريتو :08: ورديتو :t25:​


----------



## aymonded (16 ديسمبر 2014)

هههههههههههههههههه انا جيت، انا باتكلم عن الشعوب الشرقية عموماً وعلى الأخص مصر، أن دية حالة عامة معظم الناس قابلين الخزعبلات ويصدقوها مع أن معظمها كذب فاضح واضح، وضربت مثل أن الموضوع متأصل وله جذور حتى أن المسحيين نفسهم متأثرين بنفس ذات الفكر، والموضوع له علاقة بالحلقة فعلاً، لأنه حالة عامة في كل النواحي بقت ظاهرة....​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 ديسمبر 2014)

*سالخير عليكم 
قريت كل التعليقات وبحترم راى كل واحد 
بس عاوزة اقول حاجة صغننة 
المووضوع دلوقتى مش اننا نصدق اللى حصل ولا لا 
الموضوع ان فى فعلا ارواح شريرة 
بتتسلط ع الانسان وده كلنا عرفينه والا ابونا مكارى يبقى خزعبلات هو كمان  
طبعا كل واحد حر فى رأيه 
لكن بعد ما شوفت حلقة امبارح 
البنات دى فعلا الشيطان متسلط عليهم جامد جدااااااااااا 
ده بعيدا عن ريهام وغرورها 
وبعيدا عن الرجل اللى بيطلع 
وبعيدا عن الدكاترة 
الموضوع مش ان فى ناس بتؤمن بالخزعبلات ولا لا 
اكيد ده بيرجع لكل واحد وايمانه واعتقاده 
بس فعلا الحاجات دى موجودة 
انا معاكم ان الرجل ده ممكن يكون دجال 
وده مشهور اووى فى مجتمعنا 
بس ما زلت عند راى ان البنات دول مش بيمثلوا 
*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 ديسمبر 2014)

*طيب تفسروا بايه البنت اللى هدومها ولعت

*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 ديسمبر 2014)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *طيب تفسروا بايه البنت اللى هدومها ولعت
> 
> *​


*تفسيرى الوحيد للموضوع ده 
ان الرجل ده يقدر يعمل اى حااجة 
ده مش بعيد ينطط الشياطين دى :new6:*
*لا بجد خلينا متفقين ان الناس دى 
بتقدر تعمل حاااجات فى المواقف دى 
بأنها تكلم الشيطان او تخليه يتكلم ع لسان البنت*
*وسمعت احد الاراء 
بس طبعا انا مقدرش افتى 
ان هو حاطط مادة فى القماشة بتشتعل اول ما يجى عليها الميه :vava:*​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (16 ديسمبر 2014)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *طيب تفسروا بايه البنت اللى هدومها ولعت
> 
> *​



الصوديوم الجاف ..

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OSW8RskBdGk


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (16 ديسمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *تفسيرى الوحيد للموضوع ده
> ان الرجل ده يقدر يعمل اى حااجة
> ده مش بعيد ينطط الشياطين دى :new6:*
> *لا بجد خلينا متفقين ان الناس دى
> ...



ولا أى حاجة ده راجل نصاب ..


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 ديسمبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> ولا أى حاجة ده راجل نصاب ..


*ما احنا متفقين انه دجال :vava:
لكن البنات فعلا مش بيمثلوا :smile02*​


----------



## aymonded (16 ديسمبر 2014)

طب انتي عرفتي منين انهم مش بيمثلوا !!! اي حلقة مع ريهام سعيد انا لا باصدقها ولا باصدق اللي بيحصل فيها إطلاقاً، وانا مش بنكر ان الشيطان موجود وممكن بعمل العجب، لكن الشو الإعلامي اللي حصل تمثيل في تمثيل وكل أساسه دجل في دجل، وكل شيء يمشي بالفلوس، تحبي اجيبلك عيلين من الشارع وادي كل واحد فيهم 50 جنية وغدوة حلوة ويمثلوا ويتقمصوا أدورا أفضل واحسن إخراجاً من اللي حصل في الحلقة دية !!!!​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 ديسمبر 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]90% من الآعلام المرئى قائم على ناس بتتفرج على ناس*​​ *[FONT=&quot]زى ما قال أيمن ...وجبة وخمسين جنيه كافية بأصطناع أى مشهد *​​ *[FONT=&quot]والغلابة كتيررر فى بلدنا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
فاكرين الكاميرا الخفية ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أول مجموعة حلقات عملها طارق نور كانت حقيقية فعلا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن شرب كمية دعاوى قضائية ما حصلتش ...وأضطر يدفع بالهبل للتصالح [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بعديها أتعملت بكومبارس مدفوع الأجر ...وبعديها ( زكية زكريا )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومعاها ( أدينى عقلك ) – أى متخصص تصوير او مدير أنتاج هيفهم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ازاى أحط كشافات أضاءة للتصوير كبيرة قدام محل من غير صاحبه ما يعرف !!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
طاااااب تصدقوا ...حتى الناس اللى هاجت على باسم يوسف قدام سينما راديو[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كانوا كومبارس ...شو أعلامى ... الست اللى قالت : باسم مالوش وجود فى الوجود[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هتلاقوها فى أكتر من مظاهرة أو أشتباك على اليوتيوب  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الستات اللى بتطلع كسبانة فى برسيل ...كومبارس [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والناس اللى بتطلع كسبانة فى مسابقات 0900 كومبارس[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهالوما جرجر ...

[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## joeseph.jesus (16 ديسمبر 2014)

رابط الحلقة الجديد بقي فين ؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (16 ديسمبر 2014)

ايه أرورو أيختي ..!!

حُكم قضائي من المتر "عبود" أهوه بإنهم كومبارس .؟

ـ ـ ـ

أنا لخصتلكم الموضوع وقلتلكم إن الحلقه دي بسببي..!!

طيب تِحبوا الحلقه الجايه تكون عن الشاب اللي بيركب الريح وهوا نآيم .؟

وفى جنيه بتطارده علشآن يُسكن معاها فى قصرها تحت الشجره اللي فى الغيط اللي ع يمين البيت.؟

ـ ـ ـ

كفياكي لحد كدهويتي أرورو أبت عمي..

بلاش طيبتك تطلعلنا عفروتو بتاع

 "ريهام أوهام" ولا "ريهام إكصدام" أو "ريهام برشام" أو "ريهام زُكام"​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (16 ديسمبر 2014)

ايه أرورو أيختي ..!!

حُكم قضائي من المتر "عبود" أهوه بإنهم كومبارس .؟

ـ ـ ـ

أنا لخصتلكم الموضوع وقلتلكم إن الحلقه دي بسببي..!!

طيب تِحبوا الحلقه الجايه تكون عن الشاب اللي بيركب الريح وهوا نآيم .؟

وفى جنيه بتطارده علشآن يُسكن معاها فى قصرها تحت الشجره اللي فى الغيط اللي ع يمين البيت.؟

ـ ـ ـ

كفياكي لحد كدهويتي أرورو أبت عمي..

بلاش طيبتك تطلعلنا عفروتو بتاع

 "ريهام أوهام" ولا "ريهام إكصدام" أو "ريهام برشام" أو "ريهام زُكام"​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 ديسمبر 2014)

aymonded قال:


> طب انتي عرفتي منين انهم مش بيمثلوا !!! ​


*لان محدش هيشهر بخمس بنات وسمعتهم مقابل الفلوس مهما ان كانت *
*وبعدين دى مناظر حد بيمثل *
*انتوا مخدتوش بالكم من التشنجات *
*البنت من دول ايديها ورجليها بتتشنج بطريقة صعبة جداااا *
*علشان نبقى متفقين ان البرنامج غرضه الشهرة معاكم *
*وان الرجل ده دجال *
*وجايز اوووى يكونوا البنات مخفوش برضوا ده وارد جدا *
*هما ممكن يكونوا هديوا بس شوية *
*والله واعلم *
*وكمان ايه الدليل انهم بيمثلوا ؟؟؟؟ *
*بس عاوزة اجابة مقنعة :smile02*​ ​


عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]90% من الآعلام المرئى قائم على ناس بتتفرج على ناس*​​ *[FONT=&quot]زى ما قال أيمن ...وجبة وخمسين جنيه كافية بأصطناع أى مشهد *​​ *[FONT=&quot]والغلابة كتيررر فى بلدنا *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]
> فاكرين الكاميرا الخفية ؟*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​[/FONT][/FONT]


*عاوزة دليل برضوا انهم بيمثلوا 
وبعدين يا استاذنا برامج الكاميرا الخفية والنوعية دى من البرامج تختلف عن ده 
دى سمعة بنات 
وبعدين منظرهم استحالة يكون بيمثلوا *






المسيح حررني قال:


> رابط الحلقة الجديد بقي فين ؟


[YOUTUBE]UIJTnJVHd3k[/YOUTUBE]​


			
				[SIZE="4" قال:
			
		

> كفياكي لحد كدهويتي أرورو أبت عمي..
> 
> بلاش طيبتك تطلعلنا عفروتو بتاع
> 
> "ريهام أوهام" ولا "ريهام إكصدام" أو "ريهام برشام" أو "ريهام زُكام"[/CENTER]


*دى مش طيبة 
بس كل الحكاية انى مش سهل اكذب اى حااجة كده 
اصله طالما متفقين ان فى ارواح شريرة يبقى ايه بقى *
*ملناش دعوة بريهام بقى ولا ان البرنامج فرقعة اعلامية 
ولا اى حد غرضه الشهرة 
انا مصدقة البنات :smile02
مش عارفة بقى *​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 ديسمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *عاوزة دليل برضوا انهم بيمثلوا
> وبعدين يا استاذنا برامج الكاميرا الخفية والنوعية دى من البرامج تختلف عن ده
> دى سمعة بنات
> وبعدين منظرهم استحالة يكون بيمثلوا *


*عارفة أغنية وردة الجزائرية ؟
ماهى حالة فيها أستحاااالة ...ماتبطلوش قوالة ولا شكوى ولا أنين
أنا عايزة " موعجزة "
:smile02
سمعة بنات اية بس يارور ...اية الطيابة اللى انتى فيها دى ؟!!!
مسمعتيش عن أب أو أخ أو أم ( بيسرحوا ولامؤاخذة ) بناتهم ؟

أنا متفق تمام الأتفاق مع رأى خريستوفولوس ...وأيمن  
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 ديسمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *عارفة أغنية وردة الجزائرية ؟
> ماهى حالة فيها أستحاااالة ...ماتبطلوش قوالة ولا شكوى ولا أنين
> أنا عايزة " موعجزة "
> :smile02
> ...


:a82::a82::a82::a82::a82::a82::a82:​


----------



## +ماريا+ (16 ديسمبر 2014)

*رأى عجبنى وحبيت اشارك بيه 
*
*شلبي فتايات ريهام سعيد كسروا كل حاجة إلا الكاميرات





نقلا عن الوطن
استنكر الإعلامي الرياضي مدحت شلبي، ماحدث في برنامج  "صبايا الخير"، خلال الحلقة التي تناولت علاج أربعة فتايات من "المس"،  قائلا:"كفاية سذاجة، ده وصمة عار مش سبق إعلامي".

وتابع: "البنات كسرت كل حاجة في البيت ومجتش جنب الكاميرات، علشان عارفين أنهم بيتصوروا، حرام اللى بيحصل ده يا جماعة " .

وأضاف شلبي، خلال تقديمة لبرنامج "مساء الأنوار كمان  وكمان"، الذي يعرض على قناة "إم بي سي مصر 2"، أن كل من شارك في هذه  الحلقة عليه مراجعة نفسه، مشيرا إلى أن جميع القائمين على البرنامج سيذكر  التاريخ لهم ما فعلوه من اشمئذاذ للمشاهدين.

ووجه شلبي، رسالة شديدة اللهجة للإعلامية ريهام  سعيد، قائلا: "لو الكلام دة لوجه الله اعمليه بعيدا عن الكاميرات والتصوير،  بلاش مزايدات وكفاية كدة".*​*
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 ديسمبر 2014)

*هتلاقى اراء كتير يا ماريا من النوعية دى 
الاغلبية هاجموها 

*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 ديسمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *هتلاقى اراء كتير يا ماريا من النوعية دى
> الاغلبية هاجموها *​


*ماهى عايزة تتهاجم ...القصد كدة
كل ما تتهاجم كل ما تزيد نسبة المشاهدة 
هى بصراحة لازم ( تتهاجم ) 
ناعمة وغريبة 
:smile02

*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 ديسمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ماهى عايزة تتهاجم ...القصد كدة
> كل ما تتهاجم كل ما تزيد نسبة المشاهدة
> هى بصراحة لازم ( تتهاجم )
> ناعمة وغريبة
> ...


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
ضحكتنى يا استاذنا 
اللى ما شايفة فيها اى نعومية ولا غريبة خاالص :vava:*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 ديسمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ضحكتنى يا استاذنا
> اللى ما شايفة فيها اى نعومية ولا غريبة خاالص :vava:*​


*أصل أنا شفت المقدمة ...وهى بتقدم
مساء الخير عليكم يا صبايا الخيرررر
بسهتنة كدة ...معرفش مالها دى ..مرضتش أكمل:smile02
نطيت على الجزء اللى فيه البنات بتترمى ع الأرض
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 ديسمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أصل أنا شفت المقدمة ...وهى بتقدم
> مساء الخير عليكم يا صبايا الخيرررر
> بسهتنة كدة ...معرفش مالها دى ..مرضتش أكمل:smile02
> نطيت على الجزء اللى فيه البنات بتترمى ع الأرض
> *​


*دى كاااانت مقهورة يا عين امها 
من كتر الهجوم :smile02
:new6::new6::new6:
*​


----------



## aymonded (16 ديسمبر 2014)

هي اساساً مستفزة في طريقة تقدميها لأي حاجة
عاملة فيها الشيخة بهية وتستفز اللي يشوفها اصلاً
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 ديسمبر 2014)

aymonded قال:


> هي اساساً مستفزة في طريقة تقدميها لأي حاجة
> عاملة فيها الشيخة بهية وتستفز اللي يشوفها اصلاً
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
ليه دى حتى ناعمة وغريبة 
ع راى استاذنا :smile02*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 ديسمبر 2014)

aymonded قال:


> هي اساساً مستفزة في طريقة تقدميها لأي حاجة
> عاملة فيها الشيخة بهية وتستفز اللي يشوفها اصلاً
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


*خليتنى أرجع أتفرج على الحلقة من أولها 
وحشتونا يا شباب جدا من أمبارح 
مالها دى ؟؟؟؟ 
:smile02:smile02:smile02
*​


----------



## aymonded (16 ديسمبر 2014)

دية اكتر واحدة بتغظني في طريقتها وتمثيلها 
بتفكروني بيها ليه انتوا شريرين هههههههههه
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 ديسمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *خليتنى أرجع أتفرج على الحلقة من أولها
> وحشتونا يا شباب جدا من أمبارح
> مالها دى ؟؟؟؟
> :smile02:smile02:smile02
> *​


*وياترى طلعت ناعمة ولا غريبة 
:new6::new6::new6:*
​


aymonded قال:


> دية اكتر واحدة بتغظني في طريقتها وتمثيلها
> بتفكروني بيها ليه انتوا شريرين هههههههههه
> ​


*هههههههههههههههههههههه
*​ *معلش يا استاذى امسحها فيا 
:smile02:smile02:smile02*​


----------



## soul & life (16 ديسمبر 2014)

لا ولا لما شكرت زوجها العزيز على الورق اللى ساعدها فى تحضيره والمصيبة انها حتى مكلفتش خاطرها وقراته قبل ظهورها عمالة تقطع فى الكلام وبتنطق الاسماء وكأنها اول مرة فى حياتها بتقولها وبعدين هو اللى بيساعد الناس لازم يفضحهم!!!
يا شيخة بلاش كلام فارغ دى هبلة ومسكوها طبلة


----------



## soul & life (16 ديسمبر 2014)

اه صح نسيت اقولكم حاجة علشان تعرفوا بس اد ايه دا اعلام عار واصبح اعلام ضلال 
الساعة 6 الصبح وقفة منتظرة الباص علشان يوسف يركبه وبعدين ادخل ببص لقيت جارتى وبنتها عندها 3 سنين واقفة فبقولها ايه مصحيكى بدرى كده مش عادتك خير فى حاجة عندك؟؟؟
قالتلى لا بس اتفرجنا على ريهام حزين ومن ساعتها مش عارفين ننام!!!!!


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (16 ديسمبر 2014)

aymonded قال:


> دية اكتر واحدة بتغظني في طريقتها وتمثيلها
> بتفكروني بيها ليه انتوا شريرين هههههههههه
> ​



هههههههههههههههههههههههه 

آه يا أستاذ ..عليهم مس من "ريهآم آنفصام" :smile02

آنا بقا مش ببطل ضحك حتي لو هيا بتبكي ..:08:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 ديسمبر 2014)

*النبى الست دى هتولع فى نار جهنم 
ههههههههههههههههه 
حقكم عليا يا جدعااان 
حقك عليا يا رويهاام انا اللى جبتلك الكلام هههههههههه 
اللى يهمنى بس فعلا ان البنات يكونوا خفوا مش اكتر من كده  
النبى انيفو مش جارتك بس اللى مانمتش ومين ناام 
*​


----------



## soul & life (16 ديسمبر 2014)

ههههه سلامتك يا رورو يا بنتى ليه بس اتفرجتى؟؟!
الشيطان موجود وناس كتير بيتلبسوا لكن اللى بتعمله ده حراام عليها
صدقينى هى بتعالج واحدة وبتدخل ناس كتير فى ازمة نفسية بسبب الخوف والرعب والهلاوس دى الله يسامحها بقا


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 ديسمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> ههههه سلامتك يا رورو يا بنتى ليه بس اتفرجتى؟؟!
> الشيطان موجود وناس كتير بيتلبسوا لكن اللى بتعمله ده حراام عليها
> صدقينى هى بتعالج واحدة وبتدخل ناس كتير فى ازمة نفسية بسبب الخوف والرعب والهلاوس دى الله يسامحها بقا


*حد قالنا نتفرج 
كله من الفضول هو اللى عمل فينا كده 
هههههههههههههههههههههه*
*انا بس اللى غايظنى انهم كاتبين فوق 18 
وكل الناس باختلاف سنهم اترعبوا 
:new6::new6::new6:*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (16 ديسمبر 2014)

ـ ـ ـ
حضرتو فيلم إسمه العفريت أو الجن مش فآكر . هو لعادل إمام ويسرا .

"ريهآم إعلام" بقا هي المُهرجه ئصدي المُخرجة بتآعت البرنامج..

أخرجته وهي عندهآ يومين..،:new6:

[*ُـُ ُ<ُRُ.ُ*oُ.ُRُ.ُ*Oُ ُ>ُ ُـُ*ُ] 
​ ـ صليلهم يخفوآ ويتحرروا من أي نير هُما تحته مش بس نير المرض ..
ـ حتي "ريهآم يربعآم" ، صلولها إنها تترك عبادة أوثان آفكارها الغريبه..
 التي وإن شربها الجميع بعد عطش . 
فُهناك من يعرف أنها تروي اللظمأ فقط لِمن هُم طعاشي . 
ـ لكن من إرتوي بالفِطنه والمتمرس فى آفكار العالم كنظره  منطقيه عميقه.. 
يُميز المياه العذبه من المياه التي بآتت فى آبار مُشققه لا تضبط ميآه..

ـ العالم مليء بالأقكار .. 
فيجب وأن ننظر بعين الحكمه لِكُل فكر مُخالف . 
ـ إن لم يكن مُخالف للإيمان فقط فيكفي أنه مُخالف للمنطق البشري..

ـ ـ ـ

ـ رزلت عليكي أبت عمي بمُحضرآتي ..ld:

عِمتي ع هدوء وسكينه بعيداً عن ريهآم البليده..،:close_tem

بس لآزم تكوني شُجآعه ومتخآفيش ..:nunu0000:

حتي لو دي آوراح بتستهبل مش حقيقيه هههه..

أومال عطينآكي دروس ذخيره ومتفرقعآت ليه .. :gun:

شيلي البوندجيه وتنك حرآسه لكل آرجآء البيت 
بحثاً عن آي روح بتستهبل وعآمله إنها روح شريره ..:08:

ـ ـ ـ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 ديسمبر 2014)

*امين يا كريس بصليلهم دايما ان ربنا يحررهم 
ويهدى روهام كمان هههههههه 
حلوة العصيدة دى 
صليلى يا ود عمى انى ابقى شجاعة 
ومخافش 
انا امسك بندقية واحرس البيت 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
موتنى من الضحك 
النبى انا لو شوفت بندقية ممكن اقع من طولى اصلا *​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 ديسمبر 2014)

aymonded قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه انا جيت، انا باتكلم عن الشعوب الشرقية عموماً وعلى الأخص مصر، أن دية حالة عامة معظم الناس قابلين الخزعبلات ويصدقوها مع أن معظمها كذب فاضح واضح، وضربت مثل أن الموضوع متأصل وله جذور حتى أن المسحيين نفسهم متأثرين بنفس ذات الفكر، والموضوع له علاقة بالحلقة فعلاً، لأنه حالة عامة في كل النواحي بقت ظاهرة....​








aymonded قال:


> طب انتي عرفتي منين انهم مش بيمثلوا !!! اي حلقة مع ريهام سعيد انا لا باصدقها ولا باصدق اللي بيحصل فيها إطلاقاً، وانا مش بنكر ان الشيطان موجود وممكن بعمل العجب، لكن الشو الإعلامي اللي حصل تمثيل في تمثيل وكل أساسه دجل في دجل، وكل شيء يمشي بالفلوس، تحبي اجيبلك عيلين من الشارع وادي كل واحد فيهم 50 جنية وغدوة حلوة ويمثلوا ويتقمصوا أدورا أفضل واحسن إخراجاً من اللي حصل في الحلقة دية !!!!​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (17 ديسمبر 2014)

الفيلم اللي تقصده اسمه الانس والجن


----------



## aymonded (17 ديسمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


>



طب تنفع بقلاوة​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (17 ديسمبر 2014)

[YOUTUBE]5VnnO14shbc[/YOUTUBE]

هو ده ابوهم ؟؟
امال مين اللي كان في الحلقات  ؟؟؟ 

اشتغالة صح ؟


----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 ديسمبر 2014)

aymonded قال:


> طب تنفع بقلاوة​



*ما إنت جننتنى​*


----------



## aymonded (17 ديسمبر 2014)

خلاص مشيها عيش السرايا وتنازلنا عن البقلاوة​


----------



## grges monir (17 ديسمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *ما إنت جننتنى​*


مش تتجنى على الراجل
انتى جاية جاهزة كدة:ura1:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 ديسمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *ما إنت جننتنى​*





grges monir قال:


> مش تتجنى على الراجل
> انتى جاية جاهزة كدة:ura1:


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
:new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:

تؤ تؤ تؤ ...إيرينى ( ست العاقلين ) :smile01
*​


----------



## grges monir (17 ديسمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> :new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:
> 
> تؤ تؤ تؤ ...إيرينى ( ست العاقلين ) :smile01
> *​


6 عاقلين فى بعض
مش شايف انها وسعت منك شوية
ايرينى 12 عاقلين هههههههه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (18 ديسمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *ما إنت جننتنى​*





aymonded قال:


> خلاص مشيها عيش السرايا وتنازلنا عن البقلاوة​







grges monir قال:


> مش تتجنى على الراجل
> انتى جاية جاهزة كدة:ura1:





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> :new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:
> 
> تؤ تؤ تؤ ...إيرينى ( ست العاقلين ) :smile01
> *​




:thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001:​
*يبدو إن فيه إجماع على إنى مجنونة​*
:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## aymonded (18 ديسمبر 2014)

حاشا وماشا وكلا
مين اللي يقدر يقول كده !!!!!​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 ديسمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> :thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001:​
> *يبدو إن فيه إجماع على إنى مجنونة​*
> 
> :new6::new6::new6:​





aymonded قال:


> حاشا وماشا وكلا
> مين اللي يقدر يقول كده !!!!!​


*فعلا فعلا ...حاشا وكلا ...ثم حاشا وكلا ..ثم ذهب يتمطى 
فيه أجماع على أنك 12 عاقلين فى بعض

*:new6::new6::new6:​​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (18 ديسمبر 2014)

grges monir قال:


> 6 عاقلين فى بعض
> مش شايف انها وسعت منك شوية
> ايرينى 12 عاقلين هههههههه





aymonded قال:


> حاشا وماشا وكلا
> مين اللي يقدر يقول كده !!!!!​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *فعلا فعلا ...حاشا وكلا ...ثم حاشا وكلا ..ثم ذهب يتمطى
> فيه أجماع على أنك 12 عاقلين فى بعض
> 
> *:new6::new6::new6:​​



*إجماااااااااااع بشهادة الثلاثة ألوان​*
*جرجس - عبود - أيمن

:new6::new6::new6:
​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 ديسمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *إجماااااااااااع بشهادة الثلاثة ألوان​*
> *جرجس - عبود - أيمن
> 
> :new6::new6::new6:
> ​*


*إحمدى ربنا أن مافيش أجماع باللون الأحمر 
*
*:new6::new6::new6:*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (18 ديسمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *إحمدى ربنا أن مافيش أجماع باللون الأحمر
> *
> *:new6::new6::new6:*​



*حمداه و شكراه 

ألف حمد و شكر 

:yaka:​*


----------



## grges monir (18 ديسمبر 2014)

ايرينى اثبتت انها عاقلة لان مفيش حد بيقول على نفسة مجنون
دة نوع جديد لسة نازل السوق
ماركة ايرينى ام الولة على رايىء عبود
بتثبتنا كلنا
عشان نصدق انها مش كدة
على ميييييييييييييييييييييييييين يا هندسة ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (18 ديسمبر 2014)

grges monir قال:


> ايرينى اثبتت انها عاقلة لان مفيش حد بيقول على نفسة مجنون
> دة نوع جديد لسة نازل السوق
> ماركة ايرينى ام الولة على رايىء عبود
> بتثبتنا كلنا
> ...



:new6::new6::new6::new6:​
*بص أجولك على حاچيه ؟؟؟

لمهندزين كلاتهم مجانين​*


----------



## grges monir (18 ديسمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> :new6::new6::new6::new6:​
> *بص أجولك على حاچيه ؟؟؟
> 
> لمهندزين كلاتهم مجانين​*


انا ليا اصحاب مهندسين هاوؤيهم كلامك واشوف رد فعلهم  واقولك انك صح او صح ههههه


----------



## Desert Rose (20 ديسمبر 2014)

ـ انا شوفت جزء من الحلقة لما شوفت الناس بتتكلم عليها بصراحة مش رضيت اكملها لان من الاساس ريهام سعيد ديه مش مريحه خالص وكل اللي بتعمله ده للشهره مش اكتر واساسا لو هي عايزة تساعدهم فعلا لازم تصورهم وهما بيتجننو كده وتفضحهم وهما اساسا ناس غلابة هي شخصية مستفزة اساسا وعايزة الشهرة وخلاص 
ـ الارواح الشريرة اكيد موجودة اللي عند البنات ده ايه مقدرش احكم لاني مكملتش الحلقة لكن حتي من غير ما اكمل بما ان الموضوع فيه ريهام سعيد يبقا احتمال كبير انه متفبرك


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (20 ديسمبر 2014)

شفت حلقه الثانيه ماشاء الله البنت فطومه احلوت لما نزل عنها العفريت
اشوف الحلقات عشانها بتضحكني وخصوصا حلقه الاولى تجنن
ذي الحلقه حلمت بها من بعدما تفرجت عليها حلمت ان توامتي 
دخلها جن وانا اسولف معها واحاول اطلعه وكنت مرعوبه
فجأه فتحت عيوني ولساني يهوجس باسم اختي بصيت على ساعه
لقيتها اربع الصبح.. بس مين يرجعني للنوم ماعندي شجاعه انزل 
من سرير سويث مثلج اندسيت تحت لحاف وقريت اية الكرسي 
عسى مايجيني في النوم مره مرة اخرى
ودي كانت نهاية هيفاء الشجاعه.. توبه اتفرج على هالحلقات قبل النوم
طالما اترعبتي يارورو الحلقه الاولى الكوميديه اجل ايش صاير فيح في الثانيه؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (20 ديسمبر 2014)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> شفت حلقه الثانيه ماشاء الله البنت فطومه احلوت لما نزل عنها العفريت
> اشوف الحلقات عشانها بتضحكني وخصوصا حلقه الاولى تجنن
> ذي الحلقه حلمت بها من بعدما تفرجت عليها حلمت ان توامتي
> دخلها جن وانا اسولف معها واحاول اطلعه وكنت مرعوبه
> ...



ههههههههههههه

دي بوآدر ريهآم يا "هيفآء" ..

:11azy:إحذري لعنة العفآريت الفرآعنه :w00t:

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 ديسمبر 2014)

Desert Rose قال:


> ـ انا شوفت جزء من الحلقة لما شوفت الناس بتتكلم عليها بصراحة مش رضيت اكملها لان من الاساس ريهام سعيد ديه مش مريحه خالص وكل اللي بتعمله ده للشهره مش اكتر واساسا لو هي عايزة تساعدهم فعلا لازم تصورهم وهما بيتجننو كده وتفضحهم وهما اساسا ناس غلابة هي شخصية مستفزة اساسا وعايزة الشهرة وخلاص
> ـ الارواح الشريرة اكيد موجودة اللي عند البنات ده ايه مقدرش احكم لاني مكملتش الحلقة لكن حتي من غير ما اكمل بما ان الموضوع فيه ريهام سعيد يبقا احتمال كبير انه متفبرك


*واضح ان الكل مجمع ع ان ريهام شخصية زبالة هههههههههههه 
*​


هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> شفت حلقه الثانيه ماشاء الله البنت فطومه احلوت لما نزل عنها العفريت
> اشوف الحلقات عشانها بتضحكني وخصوصا حلقه الاولى تجنن
> ذي الحلقه حلمت بها من بعدما تفرجت عليها حلمت ان توامتي
> دخلها جن وانا اسولف معها واحاول اطلعه وكنت مرعوبه
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
اشكرك يارب لقيت حد خاف معايا 
متوقعتش خالص يا هيووف انك تخافى 
خصوصا بعد كلامك فى المشاركة فى بداية الموضوع 
حالى بعد الحلقة التانية زى حالى فى الاولى :vava:*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (21 ديسمبر 2014)

*مظهر شاهين يشن هجوم لاذع لـ«ريهام سعيد»


 




نقلا عن  فيتو.....شن الشيخ مظهر شاهين، إمام وخطيب مسجد عمر مكرم، هجومًا حادًا على  الإعلامية ريهام سعيد، على حلقاتها الأخيرة التي أثارت الكثير من الجدل  والسخرية على مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي المختلفة واتهام البعض لها بالفبركة.

وقال «شاهين»، عبر صفحته الشخصية على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى «فيس بوك»،  اليوم الأحد: «المذيعة إياها بتاعت العفاريت كل ما تتكلم تقول أنا هكمل رغم  كل اللي بيحصل، محسساني إنها بطلة شعبية أو تقريبا عاوزة تعيش دور  المناضلة، ده مش عفريت كومبارس وخرجتيه عشان تشترينا بيه».

وأضاف: «يا ست هانم النجاح اللي بيكون تمنه فضايح الناس هو في حد ذاته  فضيحة، وبالتالي فيه فرق كبير بين النجاح والفضيحة وواحدة ناجحة وواحدة  مفضوحة، يعني مشهورة، يا ست هانم النجاح الحقيقي هو انك تنتصري على  الخزعبلات والشعوذة لصالح القيم لا أن تنتصري على القيم لصالح الدجل  والشعوذة، استري الناس عشان ربنا يسترك».





*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (21 ديسمبر 2014)

*علي جمعة عن برامج «العفاريت»











نقلا عن المصري اليوم
قال الدكتور على جمعة، مفتي الجمهورية السابق وعضو هيئة  كبار العلماء، إنه لا صحة لمقولة أن الجن «يلبس» الإنسان، موضحا أن  الحالات المعروضة حاليا في بعض الفضائيات ووسائل الإعلام حالات صرع وأمراض  نفسية.
وأضاف «جمعة»، خلال حواره مع برنامج «والله أعلم» على قناة «سي بي سي»،  مساء الأحد، أنه شاهد في حياته أن المريض نفسه «دجال»، ويصطنع هذه الحركات  للهروب من مشاكل حياتية، قائلا: «واحدة تعمل نفسها ملبوسة أو راكبها عفريت  عشان أبوها أو أمها مزعلينها».

*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 ديسمبر 2014)

*رأى الشيخ مظهر شاهين أو على جمعة 

هما الاثنين آرائهم إسلامية 

و أنا مش مقتنعة بآرائهم 

البنات دول مسيطر عليهم إبليس : دا رأيى 

و الشيخ اللى جالهم : كان بيهدى الشياطين مش بيبعدهم عنهن 

كان بيقول للشيطان اللى مسيطر عل البنت : إهدأ إهدأ 

هو إنت بتهديه و لا بتمنعه من السيطرة عليها ؟؟؟

*​


----------



## tamav maria (22 ديسمبر 2014)

التمثيليه الخايبه دي حوالي ساعه ونصف 
انا شفت حوالي ساعة وما كملتش لانها تثميليه خايبه
البنت اللي بتمثل انها بترشم علامة الصليب !!!!
هو في شيطان يقدر يرشم علامة الصليب 
طب ده الشيطان اول ما بيشوف الصليب بيصرخ وبيتحرق وبيطلع من الشخص 
ازاي باه شيطان ها يتجرأ ويرشم صليب 
ثم ان البنت دي مش بترشم علامة الصليب نهائي 
دي بتحط ايديها علي راسها 
وبعدين علي اكتافها يعني مش بترشم الصليب خالص
  ومن اول التمثيليه في اعتراض منها او من غيرها علي رشم الصليب فتعمل اي حركات هبل كأنها بترشم الصليب
واللي اخترع التمثيليه دي نسي ان الروح اللي مصيرها جهنم بعد ما بتسيب الجسد مش بيبقي لها اي دين 
دي روح شيطانيه ضد الله والفداء والخلاص
ازاي بقي هاتكون روح مسيحيه ومعترفه بالصليب وبترشم علامة الصليب !!!!!!!
اكيد في حاجه في الموضوع ده لهدف الاساءه بالمسيحيه بس للاسف احنا مش فاهمنها ​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 ديسمبر 2014)

tamav maria قال:


> التمثيليه الخايبه دي حوالي ساعه ونصف
> انا شفت حوالي ساعة وما كملتش لانها تثميليه خايبه
> البنت اللي بتمثل انها بترشم علامة الصليب !!!!
> هو في شيطان يقدر يرشم علامة الصليب
> ...


*و الشياطين ليه ما بتتحرقش لما بتعدى جنب كنيسة فوقيها 3-4 صلبان ؟؟؟

داعش إزاى شالوا الصليب اللى فوق الكنايس و رفعوا شعار محمد رسول الله ؟؟

ما إتحرقتش الشياطين اللى جواهم ليه ؟؟

معلش سامحينى و أعذرينى 

كام واحدة فى الكنيسة لابسة سلسلة بصليب فى إجتماعات أبونا مكارى ؟؟؟

الشياطين ما بتتنططش ليه ؟؟؟

الشياطين لا تخرج إلا بالصلاة و الصوم 
​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 ديسمبر 2014)

*المسلمين زعلوا لما صباعها حرق القرآن

و المسيحيين زعلوا لما رشمت الصليب

و أخيرا المسلمين و المسيحيين إتفقوا إنها تمثيلية​*


----------



## tamav maria (22 ديسمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *و الشياطين ليه ما بتتحرقش لما بتعدى جنب كنيسة فوقيها 3-4 صلبان ؟؟؟
> 
> داعش إزاى شالوا الصليب اللى فوق الكنايس و رفعوا شعار محمد رسول الله ؟؟
> 
> ...



بصي ياايريني في فرق ان اي واحد عليه شيطان وبيعدي من قدام الكنيسه وفي فرق ان الشيطان بنفسه يرشم علامة الصليب
 لما اي حد يؤمن بعقيده بيكون ايمانه قوي بهذه العقيده وبدون اي تفكير تلاقيه منجذب لها فهل تفتكري الشياطين دول مسيحين وايمانهم قوي بالصليب عشان كده البنت بترشم الصليب ؟؟؟؟؟
داعش دول مش الشياطين اللي في موضوعنا هنا ولكن داعش دول ناس عاديه خالص بتكرهه الصليب عشان كده شالوه وطبعا انت عارفه ان ربنا بيصبر علي الكل لغاية يوم الحساب
اما اللي لابسين صلبان في وعظة ابونا مكاري زي ما قولت لك قبل كده ان الشيطان شايف الصليب في كل مكان ولكن ما يقدرش يرشم الصليب وانت بتشوفي بنفسك ان مجرد ما الصليب بيتحط ع الشخص الملبوس مش بيطيقوه وبيصرخ وبيطلع 
يعني المشكله مش في ان الشيطان بيشوف الصليب هو ممكن يشوفه وبيشوفه علي طول ولكن ما يقدرش يرشمه لانه ده روح شريره ليس لها دين


----------



## tamav maria (22 ديسمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *المسلمين زعلوا لما صباعها حرق القرآن
> 
> و المسيحيين زعلوا لما رشمت الصليب
> 
> و أخيرا المسلمين و المسيحيين إتفقوا إنها تمثيلية​*



ههههههههههههههههههههه
بالظبط كده


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 ديسمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *رأى الشيخ مظهر شاهين أو على جمعة
> هما الاثنين آرائهم إسلامية
> و أنا مش مقتنعة بآرائهم
> 
> *​


 *[FONT=&quot] *​​ *[FONT=&quot]أومال عايزاهم يجيبوا آراء منين ؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( البنات مسلمات ) و دة واحد كان مفتى الجمهورية وعضو هيئة كبار العلماء[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لما يقول مافيش حاجة أسمها جن يلبس أنسان ...[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]يبقى بيتكلم بدليل كتابى وبيتكلم من خلال شرعه هو 
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( الجن ) بالنسبة للمسلم ( مجرد خبر ) أيمانه به لا يتعدى سوى أنه مذكور فى القرآن[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]واللى بيحصل دة ( أسلامياً ) دجل وشعوذة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وإلآ ماكنش كل المشايخ دول أستنكروا اللى بيحصل ..!!![/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 ديسمبر 2014)

tamav maria قال:


> بصي ياايريني في فرق ان اي واحد عليه شيطان وبيعدي من قدام الكنيسه وفي فرق ان الشيطان بنفسه يرشم علامة الصليب
> لما اي حد يؤمن بعقيده بيكون ايمانه قوي بهذه العقيده وبدون اي تفكير تلاقيه منجذب لها فهل تفتكري الشياطين دول مسيحين وايمانهم قوي بالصليب عشان كده البنت بترشم الصليب ؟؟؟؟؟
> داعش دول مش الشياطين اللي في موضوعنا هنا ولكن داعش دول ناس عاديه خالص بتكرهه الصليب عشان كده شالوه وطبعا انت عارفه ان ربنا بيصبر علي الكل لغاية يوم الحساب
> اما اللي لابسين صلبان في وعظة ابونا مكاري زي ما قولت لك قبل كده ان الشيطان شايف الصليب في كل مكان ولكن ما يقدرش يرشم الصليب وانت بتشوفي بنفسك ان مجرد ما الصليب بيتحط ع الشخص الملبوس مش بيطيقوه وبيصرخ وبيطلع
> يعني المشكله مش في ان الشيطان بيشوف الصليب هو ممكن يشوفه وبيشوفه علي طول ولكن ما يقدرش يرشمه لانه ده روح شريره ليس لها دين



*أومال فين موهبة إخراج الشياطين ؟؟؟

يعنى ممكن أنا أحط الصليب فوق دماغ واحد ملبوس و أقول له : أخرج ؟؟

حيخرج ؟؟

و لا حيقول لى : «أَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَأَنَا أَعْرِفُهُ وَبُولُسُ أَنَا أَعْلَمُهُ وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فَمَنْ أَنْتُمْ؟»​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 ديسمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot] *​​ *[FONT=&quot]أومال عايزاهم يجيبوا آراء منين ؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( البنات مسلمات ) و دة واحد كان مفتى الجمهورية وعضو هيئة كبار العلماء[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لما يقول مافيش حاجة أسمها جن يلبس أنسان ...[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]يبقى بيتكلم بدليل كتابى وبيتكلم من خلال شرعه هو
> [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( الجن ) بالنسبة للمسلم ( مجرد خبر ) أيمانه به لا يتعدى سوى أنه مذكور فى القرآن[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]واللى بيحصل دة ( أسلامياً ) دجل وشعوذة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وإلآ ماكنش كل المشايخ دول أستنكروا اللى بيحصل ..!!![/FONT]*​[/FONT]



*هو أنا عيبت على أرائهم من الناحية الاسلامية ؟؟

أنا وضحت إن أرائهم إسلامية مش أكتر

و أنى مش مقتنعة بيها 

لأنى شايفاها غلط مسيحيا ​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 ديسمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *هو أنا عيبت على أرائهم من الناحية الاسلامية ؟؟
> ​*


*مش عيبتى ....لآ مقصدتش كدة 
هو أفتى فى شئ يخصه أتسأل عليه ..وهتلاقى برضه مسلمين يقولوا لآ
الجن بيلبس البنى آدم ...ايش فهمك أنت يا سيدنا الشيخ 


*​


----------



## tamav maria (22 ديسمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *هو أنا عيبت على أرائهم من الناحية الاسلامية ؟؟
> 
> أنا وضحت إن أرائهم إسلامية مش أكتر
> 
> ...



احنا في موضوعنا ده مش بنتكلم خالص علي موهبة اخراج الشياطين 
اخراج الشياطين ده بتبقي فعلا موهبه من ربنا ولها ناسها
يعني لا انا ولا انت ها نقدر علي الموهبه دي
ولكن موضوعنا في جزء معين من الدراما دي كلها في ان الشيطان ما يقدرش يرشم علامة الصليب لانه لو قدر يرشم علامة الصليب يبقي مؤمن بالفداء والخلاص وبالصليب نفسه
 ولكن ده روح شريره طول عمره بيحارب الصليب واللي بيلبس الصليب 
ازاي بس ايمانه ها يكون قوي بالصليب لدرجة انه يرشمه ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 ديسمبر 2014)

tamav maria قال:


> احنا في موضوعنا ده مش بنتكلم خالص علي موهبة اخراج الشياطين
> اخراج الشياطين ده بتبقي فعلا موهبه من ربنا ولها ناسها
> يعني لا انا ولا انت ها نقدر علي الموهبه دي
> ولكن موضوعنا في جزء معين من الدراما دي كلها في ان الشيطان ما يقدرش يرشم علامة الصليب لانه لو قدر يرشم علامة الصليب يبقي مؤمن بالفداء والخلاص وبالصليب نفسه
> ...



*طب معلش مش مقتنعة إن الشيطان ما يقدرش يرشم الصليب 

معلش أعذرينى

14. وَلاَ عَجَبَ. لأَنَّ الشَّيْطَانَ نَفْسَهُ يُغَيِّرُ شَكْلَهُ إِلَى شِبْهِ مَلاَكِ نُورٍ!

: يبقى ما يقدرش يرشم الصليب ؟؟؟*​
*( و إن كان يعنى البنات ما رشموش الصليب صح : دول رسموا مثلث )​*


----------



## tamav maria (22 ديسمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *طب معلش مش مقتنعة إن الشيطان ما يقدرش يرشم الصليب
> 
> معلش أعذرينى
> 
> ...



ايوه الشيطان يقدر يغير نفسه لملاك نور وحصلت كتير مع رهبان ولما الراهب يرشم عليه الصليب ويقوله لو انت ملاك ارشم علامة الصليب ما بيقدرش وفجأه يلاقيه نار واختفي اقرأي بستان الرهبان وانت تعرفي قصص زي دي كتير - الشيطان مستحيل يقدر يرشك علامة الصليب
وزي ما انت قولتي دي ما رشمتش علامة الصليب ولكنها عملت مثلث علي نفسها لانها اساسا هي مسلمه ومستحيل ها يخلوها ترشم علامة الصليب علي نفسها


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 ديسمبر 2014)

tamav maria قال:


> ايوه الشيطان يقدر يغير نفسه لملاك نور وحصلت كتير مع رهبان ولما الراهب يرشم عليه الصليب ويقوله لو انت ملاك ارشم علامة الصليب ما بيقدرش وفجأه يلاقيه نار واختفي اقرأي بستان الرهبان وانت تعرفي قصص زي دي كتير - الشيطان مستحيل يقدر يرشك علامة الصليب




*
عندى الكتاب فى بيت بابا
و عارفة القصص كلها

و مش حأعلق عل الحتة ديه عشان ما حدش يفهم كلامى غلط​*


tamav maria قال:


> وزي ما انت قولتي دي ما رشمتش علامة الصليب ولكنها عملت مثلث علي نفسها لانها اساسا هي مسلمه ومستحيل ها يخلوها ترشم علامة الصليب علي نفسها



*يعنى ممكن توافقى إنهم مسيطر عليهم إبليس ؟؟؟​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 ديسمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *يعنى ممكن توافقى إنهم مسيطر عليهم إبليس ؟؟؟​*


 *[FONT=&quot]يا إيرينى البنات خفت من غير صلبان ولا أبونا مكارى ولا فضيلة المفتى*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ورايحين يعملوا عُمرة ...على حساب ريري هانم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهى كمان طالعة معاهم العُمرة...مين مِحرم البنات بقى ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الجن [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]...اشتاتاً أشتووووت[/FONT]*


*[FONT=&quot]أبليس أية بس دة اللى مسيطر وطالع يعمل عُمرة دة ؟؟؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]مزنوق فى تمن التذكرة ؟
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]لو طالع يحج ...كنا قلنا ماشى 
[FONT=&quot]طالع يترجم وراجع [/FONT]
[/FONT][/FONT] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 ديسمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]يا إيرينى البنات خفت من غير صلبان ولا أبونا مكارى ولا فضيلة المفتى*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ورايحين يعملوا عُمرة ...على حساب ريري هانم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهى كمان طالعة معاهم العُمرة...مين مِحرم البنات بقى ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الجن [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]...اشتاتاً أشتووووت[/FONT]*
> 
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]أبليس أية بس دة اللى مسيطر وطالع يعمل عُمرة دة ؟؟؟[/FONT]*
> ...



*مين قال إنهم خفوا ؟؟؟​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 ديسمبر 2014)

*ريهام سعيد تنشر صورة لـ«فتيات الجن»: يستعددن لأداء العمرة قريبًا

*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 ديسمبر 2014)

*زغرطى يا للى ما نتيش غرمانة 
لووووووولوى
*​


----------



## tamav maria (22 ديسمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *​*
> 
> 
> 
> *يعنى ممكن توافقى إنهم مسيطر عليهم إبليس ؟؟؟​*



نووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
وزي ما قالك مستر عبود ان التمثليه دي كلها عشان يروحوا يحجوا ومس ريري تروح معاهم ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## grges monir (22 ديسمبر 2014)

اولا مرحبا بعودة اهم اتنين فى  المنتدى ( مدرسة المشاغبين ) ههههه
ثانيا اخراج الشياطين دى  موهبة ربنا بيختص بيها  ناس معينة بيوصل من خلالهم رسالة معينة
يعنى  مش لازم  كل كاهن لابس اسود وماسك صليب حتى لو كان البطريرك نفسة يقدر يعمل كدة
الفكرة ان زيى ماه الاعمال دى  بتؤثر فى ناس معينة وليس الكل كذلك ناس مختارة بموهبة  روحية بتقدر  تعمل كدة
يعنى  بالبلدى مش زيطة مش اى حد وخلاص


----------



## tamav maria (22 ديسمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *زغرطى يا للى ما نتيش غرمانة
> لووووووولوى
> *​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (22 ديسمبر 2014)

دي متابعاهم بقي في كل الحركات 
و ليه مايكونش تلميع لعضو مجلس الشعب


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 ديسمبر 2014)

*هو أنتم لسة بتتكلموا على الشيطان ؟؟؟
دى امة لا أله الا الله أستنكرت وأنكرت الكلا دة ..!!!
مافيش غير " قبنورى " بقى اللى يفصل فى الموضوع 

* *[FONT=&quot]لما تكون مكشوف للجار ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]والجو حر وشمس ونار ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أو دورك أرضى وشايفه الجار ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ماتركب شيش ..شيش ..شيش ..شيش [/FONT]*​ 
[YOUTUBE]-Sslt77Ky6s[/YOUTUBE]​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 ديسمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ريهام سعيد تنشر صورة لـ«فتيات الجن»: يستعددن لأداء العمرة قريبًا
> 
> *



*طلبات الاسياد لازم تتنفذ :blush2:


سؤال طيب 
يعنى هن الخمسة مع العائلة الكريمة عملوا التمثيلية ديه عشان العمرة ؟؟؟


​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 ديسمبر 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]كانت الإعلامية قد اتصلت بالفتيات للاطمئنان عليهن بعد شفائهن، وأعلنت أنها ستسافر معهن، *​​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]وقالت إحدى الفتيات وتدعى سماح إنها أصبحت بخير بفضل ما قامت به الإعلامية معها هي وأخواتها.[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] *****[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]سماااح وأخواتها ...تُنصب المبتدأ ...وتُنصب الخبر [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 ديسمبر 2014)

grges monir قال:


> اولا مرحبا بعودة اهم اتنين فى  المنتدى ( مدرسة المشاغبين ) ههههه
> ثانيا اخراج الشياطين دى  موهبة ربنا بيختص بيها  ناس معينة بيوصل من خلالهم رسالة معينة
> يعنى  مش لازم  كل كاهن لابس اسود وماسك صليب حتى لو كان البطريرك نفسة يقدر يعمل كدة
> الفكرة ان زيى ماه الاعمال دى  بتؤثر فى ناس معينة وليس الكل كذلك ناس مختارة بموهبة  روحية بتقدر  تعمل كدة
> يعنى  بالبلدى مش زيطة مش اى حد وخلاص



*يعنى إنت مقتنع إنهن معمول لهن عمل ؟؟ و لا تمثيلية ؟؟​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 ديسمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]كانت الإعلامية قد اتصلت بالفتيات للاطمئنان عليهن بعد شفائهن، وأعلنت أنها ستسافر معهن، *​​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]وقالت إحدى الفتيات وتدعى سماح إنها أصبحت بخير بفضل ما قامت به الإعلامية معها هي وأخواتها.[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] *****[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]سماااح وأخواتها ...تُنصب المبتدأ ...وتُنصب الخبر [/FONT]*​[/FONT]




*أصبحت بخير ؟؟؟ 

إزاى يعنى ؟؟؟

إن كان الشيخ قال محتاجين تلات أربع جلسات كمان 

خفت من أول جلسة ؟؟


و بعدين يعنى إيه بخير ؟؟؟ يعنى صحتها حلوة ؟؟ ما صحتها زى الفل و بتعرف تدى بالقفا 

شوفتها و هى بتدى أخوها بالقفا ؟؟؟

طررررررررااااااااااااااااااااااخ 

حتة قفا :smil13:

و لا بطلت تشوف العفريت ؟؟؟

نفهموا الأول ​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 ديسمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *طلبات الاسياد لازم تتنفذ :blush2:
> سؤال طيب
> يعنى هن الخمسة مع العائلة الكريمة عملوا التمثيلية ديه عشان العمرة ؟؟؟
> ​*


 *[FONT=&quot]بصى يا باشا ...لا يمنع أبداً أن فيه شركة سياحية أستغلت الموضوع للدعاية*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا يمنع أبداًاًاًاًاًاً ..أنها رشوة علشان يسكتوا ومايعملوش فضايح [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]فيه واحد أمبارح قدم بلاغ ضد ( وائل الإبراشى ) أتهمه فيه أنه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( أجبره ) على اقوال يقولها فى الحلقة ( أجبره )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ودة كلام الإبراشى نفسه أمبارح فى الحلقة ...مش خبر عادى فى المواقع[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]وقال و لايهمنى 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]قووووم أية .... راح تانى للموقع وخلى الناس تتصور وهما قاعدين صورة تذكارية[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]وبيقولوا بنحبك يا واااااااااائل[/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 ديسمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> شوفتها و هى بتدى أخوها بالقفا ؟؟؟
> طررررررررااااااااااااااااااااااخ
> حتة قفا :smil13:
> ​*



[YOUTUBE]EYnu2HPT67o[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (22 ديسمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> [YOUTUBE]EYnu2HPT67o[/YOUTUBE]​



فعلا اهم شيء المقطع ده


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 ديسمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]بصى يا باشا ...لا يمنع أبداً أن فيه شركة سياحية أستغلت الموضوع للدعاية*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا يمنع أبداًاًاًاًاًاً ..أنها رشوة علشان يسكتوا ومايعملوش فضايح [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]فيه واحد أمبارح قدم بلاغ ضد ( وائل الإبراشى ) أتهمه فيه أنه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( أجبره ) على اقوال يقولها فى الحلقة ( أجبره )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ودة كلام الإبراشى نفسه أمبارح فى الحلقة ...مش خبر عادى فى المواقع[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]وقال و لايهمنى
> ...


*معاك أنا : إن الاعلام فيه بلاوى و فيه غش و نصب و فيه مونتاج و فيه كذب و كل دا 

لكن وجهة نظر المسلمين فى رفضهم للحلقة بسبب إن الفكرة إسلاميا غلط 

و وجهة نظر المسيحيين إنهن رشموا الصليب 

طب إذا كانت واقع حتتعاملوا إزاى معاها ؟؟

و لا هو نصب عشان ما دخلتش دماغهم ؟؟؟​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 ديسمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> [YOUTUBE]EYnu2HPT67o[/YOUTUBE]​



*معلش يا أستاذنا بقى 

هنشوفوا المقطع دا لما نروحوا البيت

الشغل بأة النت ضعيف:love34:
​*


----------



## joeseph.jesus (22 ديسمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *معلش يا أستاذنا بقى
> 
> هنشوفوا المقطع دا لما نروحوا البيت
> 
> ...



كان الله في عونكم بالنت الكوكبي في مصر


----------



## grges monir (22 ديسمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *يعنى إنت مقتنع إنهن معمول لهن عمل ؟؟ و لا تمثيلية ؟؟​*


مقدرش احكم يا ايرينى 
الفكرة  نفسها هى هل يوجد اعمال ام مجرد خرفات وناس بتستغل دة فى الشهرة والضحك على الناس


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 ديسمبر 2014)

​*النبى منورين تشبوا ايه بقى 
شاى وﻻ نسكافيه كلوا موجود 
انا مع ايرينى فى رأيها 
بس يا ايرو حاسة كده احساس قوى ان الموضوع ده
هيتقفل ع ايدك ان شالله هههههههههه
بس مش مهم قولنا فيه لما تعبنا ههههههه
مشكلتنا هى حاجة واحدة 
اننا مش بنصدق اى حااجة وبنشك دايما 
لحد دلوقتى محدش عنده دليل قوى يثبت ان الحلقة دى تمثيل 
كل واحد بيقول رأيه حسب قناعته الشخصية 

*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (22 ديسمبر 2014)

كلوكو جودعااااان 

زغروطه رجالي 


رورورورورورورورروروروروروروروروروروروروروروي ي ي ي ي

​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 ديسمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> [YOUTUBE]EYnu2HPT67o[/YOUTUBE]​



*هو قفاه استحمل فعلا :2:

لان صحتها حديد بصراحة :spor24:
​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 ديسمبر 2014)

grges monir قال:


> مقدرش احكم يا ايرينى
> الفكرة  نفسها هى هل يوجد اعمال ام مجرد خرفات وناس بتستغل دة فى الشهرة والضحك على الناس



*حلوة 






ما أقدرش احكم

أنقر للتوسيع...

عجبتنى فعلا 

لكن سؤالك غريب جدا بالنسبة ليا : 






هل يوجد اعمال ام مجرد خرفات وناس بتستغل دة فى الشهرة والضحك على الناس

أنقر للتوسيع...



أومال إيه يعنى ؟؟

يعنى ما فيش تسلط من الشياطين عل بعض البشر ؟؟؟​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 ديسمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> ​*
> انا مع ايرينى فى رأيها
> بس يا ايرو حاسة كده احساس قوى ان الموضوع ده
> هيتقفل ع ايدك ان شالله هههههههههه
> ...



*عندك مرض خطيييييييييييييير اسمه : ايروفوبيا


:big4:

:sami31:



​*


----------



## grges monir (22 ديسمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *حلوة عجبتنى فعلا
> 
> لكن سؤالك غريب جدا بالنسبة ليا : ​**
> أومال إيه يعنى ؟؟
> ...


غريب لية بس
ما غريب اللا جايب سيرتة دة ههههه
عليكى نور تسلط على بعض البشر
المعيار اية بقى فى تسلط على بعص وعدم تسلط على  الكل[/SIZE]


----------



## Desert Rose (22 ديسمبر 2014)

فيه حد كان بيقول هما ليه البنات كسرو كل حاجة ماعدا الكاميرات ؟ مفروض الواحد وهو في حالة زي دية مش بيفرق ويكسر اي حاجة 
السؤال بردو هل ممكن ان الأب والبنات يعملو التمثيلية دية علشان الفلوس؟الإجابة هي آه يعملو كدة واكتر من كدة أنا مش بعيب في البنات بس أنا بقول الواقع ان فيه إبهات بتشغل بناتها في الدعارة علشان الفلوس فيه بلاوى كتيرة جدا بتحصل بسبب الفقر والحاجة بس متدارية 
وبعدين هي مش فضيحة لان المفترض انهم خفو الحمدلله ورايحين عمرة كمان فهي دلوقتي مبقتش فضيحة 
الشيطان بيتملك الانسان علي حسب اعتقاده وحسب عقليته لو بيعتقد في اللبس والأعمال والتنطيط والتشنجات هيعمل فيه كده 
لو مبيصدقش في الحاجات يده هيجيبله بطريقة تانية زي مثلا أفكار تجديف علي الله وتشكيك والحاد وافكار وأفعال شريرة يكون مستعبد ليها وديه بقا اصعب واخطر من موضوع اللبس ده لان ديه ساعتها بتكون حرب في الفكر وديه اهم عند ابليس من انه يلبس جسد إنسان 
هي تعتمد علي عقلية الشخص وهو بيصدق في آيه وعلي أساس كده ابليس بيدخله من الحتة اللي تنفع معاه بس لازم نعرف ان فيه حالات كتير بتكون أمراض نفسية وعصبية وأوقات كتير بتكون تمثيل للهروب من الواقع


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 ديسمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *عندك مرض خطيييييييييييييير اسمه : ايروفوبيا
> 
> :big4:
> 
> :sami31:​*


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
بس مرض حلووو :t25:*​


Desert Rose قال:


> فيه حد كان بيقول هما ليه البنات كسرو كل حاجة ماعدا الكاميرات ؟ مفروض الواحد وهو في حالة زي دية مش بيفرق ويكسر اي حاجة
> السؤال بردو هل ممكن ان الأب والبنات يعملو التمثيلية دية علشان الفلوس؟الإجابة هي آه يعملو كدة واكتر من كدة أنا مش بعيب في البنات بس أنا بقول الواقع ان فيه إبهات بتشغل بناتها في الدعارة علشان الفلوس فيه بلاوى كتيرة جدا بتحصل بسبب الفقر والحاجة بس متدارية
> وبعدين هي مش فضيحة لان المفترض انهم خفو الحمدلله ورايحين عمرة كمان فهي دلوقتي مبقتش فضيحة
> الشيطان بيتملك الانسان علي حسب اعتقاده وحسب عقليته لو بيعتقد في اللبس والأعمال والتنطيط والتشنجات هيعمل فيه كده
> ...


*روز معاكى ان فى ابهات بتعمل كده وبتشغل بناتها علشان الفلوس 
وان فى ناس حالتها تحت الصفر وبتعمل كده عشان يلاقوا ياكلوا 
بس ده ميخلناش نبص ان كل الحالات كده 
معنى كلامك ان الشيطان فعلا بيقدر يوصل لكل واحد
ليه لا بقى ميكونش فعلا اتسلط ع البنات دوووول 
وانه فعلا مش تمثيل زى ما كل الناس بتقول 

*​


----------



## Desert Rose (23 ديسمبر 2014)

بصي أنا مقدرش أتأكد اذا كان تمثيل ولا لا بس فيه حاجات تخليكي تشكي أولهم ريهام نفسها 
ريهام لما تقدم اي حاجة يبقا لازم تشكي فيها
وفيه علامات استفهام كتيرة حوالين الحلقة وايه الهدف من انها تصورهم وهما في الحالة ديه ؟


----------



## oesi no (23 ديسمبر 2014)

مالها ريهام سعيد !!!!
انا شايف انها انسانه ناجحه جدا فرضت اسمها على الساحه معتزة بنفسها وبرأيها جدا بتجتهد وبتعمل خير كتييييير جدا 
ان كانت طريقة كلامها مستفزة للبعض ده ميمنعش ابدا نجاحها وانها حد كويس بيعمل خير لناس كتير


----------



## +إيرينى+ (23 ديسمبر 2014)

grges monir قال:


> غريب لية بس
> ما غريب اللا جايب سيرتة دة ههههه
> عليكى نور تسلط على بعض البشر
> المعيار اية بقى فى تسلط على بعص وعدم تسلط على  الكل


*

المعيار إيه ؟؟؟

بص يا سيدى 

اللى أعرفه : إن الانسان المؤمن _ الشرير لا يمسه

18. نَعْلَمُ أَنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ وُلِدَ مِنَ اللهِ لاَ يُخْطِئُ، بَلِ الْمَوْلُودُ مِنَ اللهِ يَحْفَظُ نَفْسَهُ، وَالشِّرِّيرُ لاَ يَمَسُّهُ.




أما بالنسبة لغير المؤمن : تتسلط عليه الشياطين من أسباب كتيره 

زى مثلا :
 الاستعباد للخطايا (يعنى حب الخطية _ يعيش فيها و بها) 
أو
الذهاب لأحد من الناس اللى بيعملوا أعمال سحر و كدة 






غير كدة : الشياطين تتسلط ليه عل الانسان ؟؟

دا رأيى الخاص​*


----------



## grges monir (23 ديسمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> 
> المعيار إيه ؟؟؟
> 
> ...


تومام كدة
انا رايىء زيك ان الانسان الواثق فى ربنا ولا يهمة حسد ولا لااعمال
عشان كدة راايىء برضة تستخبى من المواضيع دى لحسن يصيبك حاجة انا بقى مش يهمنى حسب رايك الخاص ههههههههههههههههههههههه:new6:


----------



## joeseph.jesus (23 ديسمبر 2014)

انا من رايي اننا نولع في ريهام سعيد و نقفل القناه اللي عاملة لنا القلق ده كله  ))


----------



## grges monir (23 ديسمبر 2014)

oesi no قال:


> مالها ريهام سعيد !!!!
> انا شايف انها انسانه ناجحه جدا فرضت اسمها على الساحه معتزة بنفسها وبرأيها جدا بتجتهد وبتعمل خير كتييييير جدا
> ان كانت طريقة كلامها مستفزة للبعض ده ميمنعش ابدا نجاحها وانها حد كويس بيعمل خير لناس كتير


معاك انها كويسة يا جو بس برضة من حق اى شخص نقد اى برنامج من وجهة نظرة


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 ديسمبر 2014)

Desert Rose قال:


> بصي أنا مقدرش أتأكد اذا كان تمثيل ولا لا بس فيه حاجات تخليكي تشكي أولهم ريهام نفسها
> ريهام لما تقدم اي حاجة يبقا لازم تشكي فيها
> وفيه علامات استفهام كتيرة حوالين الحلقة وايه الهدف من انها تصورهم وهما في الحالة ديه ؟


*مش معنى ان الشخصية دى مش محبوبة 
يبقى كل حاجة بتعملها كذب او تمثيل 
ده مش مقياس اننا نحكم عليها بانها مخادعة 
* 


oesi no قال:


> مالها ريهام سعيد !!!!
> انا شايف انها انسانه ناجحه جدا فرضت اسمها على الساحه معتزة بنفسها وبرأيها جدا بتجتهد وبتعمل خير كتييييير جدا
> ان كانت طريقة كلامها مستفزة للبعض ده ميمنعش ابدا نجاحها وانها حد كويس بيعمل خير لناس كتير


*جوجو عارف انك اول واحد يدخل الموضوع يقول ان ريهام كويسة ههههههههه
دى طلعت مصر كلها بتكرها  

* 


joeseph.jesus قال:


> انا من رايي اننا نولع في ريهام سعيد و نقفل القناه اللي عاملة لنا القلق ده كله  ))


*ههههههههههههه ايون معاك حق *


grges monir قال:


> معاك انها كويسة يا جو بس برضة من حق اى شخص نقد اى برنامج من وجهة نظرة


*النقد حاجة يا جرجس وان برنامجها كله يطلع مفبرك 
وتمثيل وتاخد كﻻم اد كدة 
واحنا معندناش اى ادلة يبقى ده مش نقد 
*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (23 ديسمبر 2014)

انا مع رأي ناس كتيرة جدا هنا ان الحلقة كلها هري ومتفركة اووووووي 
حاجات كتيرة لاحظتها هقولهالك يا رورو ... 

مثلا ... موضوع صباع البنت اللي ولع ف المصحف ... 
اسمعي كلام الام بتقول الاتي ... المصحف كله ولع واعدنا نطفي فيه كتير 
وبصي على المصحف .. هتلاقي ان جايبين عصاية وحارقين مكان واحد .. باين اوووووي انه كدب ف كدب .. تاني حاجة المغروض فعلا ان المصحف مايتحرقش وده لانه في كلام كتير عن ربنا .. 

تاني حاجة ... مافيش حاجة اسمها جن ... والارواح الشريرة مش بترشم الصليب .. دي  بتتحرق من علامة الصليب .. 

تالت حاجة البنت وهي بتتكلم بتقول واحد بيحطوني ع خشبة كدة مش عابزة اقول اسمها 
وبتطلعلي علامة ف ايدي 
معناها الصليب .. طيب فين كل ده ... لا اصلها بتيجي وبتختفي تاني 
البرنامج اللي بيصور كل حاجة ده مش قادر يستنى لما يصور الصليب اللي ببجي وبيختفي ده 
ولا يصور الدش اللي بينزل دم هههههههههههه 

انا شايفة ان اهل البنت عايزين يعزلوا وعملوا الحوار ده كله عشان كدة وطبعا ريهام سعيد 
حققت اللي ف دماغها من الشو الاعلامي الفظيع اللي حصل على الحلقة 

ومشاء الله البنات خفوا من جلسة واحدة ورايحين يحجوا هههههههههههههه 

لا يمكن اقتنع بكلمة او حرف من الحلقة دي ... ده رأيي


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (23 ديسمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *واضح ان الكل مجمع ع ان ريهام شخصية زبالة هههههههههههه
> *​
> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> اشكرك يارب لقيت حد خاف معايا
> ...



خفت من حٌلمي 
مش من الحلقه
انا مبخافش بخوف 
الدكتوره الشاطره ماتخاف:new6:


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (23 ديسمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *المسلمين زعلوا لما صباعها حرق القرآن
> 
> و المسيحيين زعلوا لما رشمت الصليب
> 
> و أخيرا المسلمين و المسيحيين إتفقوا إنها تمثيلية​*



طب انا مسلمه واقولج يا ست الكل حرق المصحف كلو ولا حتى جزء 
منه مازعلني المصحف مش مصنوع من مواد غير قابله
 للاشتعال دي حاجه متزعلش وبعدين اللي 
جابته ريهام وش قرا عليها؟ طلاسم؟
انا ارفض الكلام هذا اللي ما اجزم انه تمثيل ايضا
بسبب قناعتي الشخصيه الله سبحانه وتعالى مايسلط علينا
الشياطين تدخلنا قالنا انهم يحاولون مس الضر بينا وسوستنا 
 فاشلون شخص مؤمن  او غير مؤمن
يتسلط عليه الجن بحب معصيه او خطيئه؟ وحتى فرضا ليش ما  يسلط ابليس 
على الغير مؤمنين نصف الكره الارضيه مايؤمن به ليش مايسلطه عليه؟
الحين البنت فاطمه هذه طفله بالكثير 17`سنه وعايشه في بيت شبه مقبره 
واهلها على قد حالهم ايش هو الذنب او معصيه اللي ارتكبتها وعشانها تسلط عليها شيطان؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 ديسمبر 2014)

SECRET ANGEL قال:


> تاني حاجة ... مافيش حاجة اسمها جن ... والارواح الشريرة مش بترشم الصليب .. دي  بتتحرق من علامة الصليب ..


*توضيحا بس للحتة دى 
اولا مش كل اللى رشم الصليب ع حد عليه روح شرير بيخرج منه 
والا ربنا ماكنش ادى الموهبة دى لناس معينة 
ما بالك البنت دى اصلا مش بتؤمن بالصليب ولا بقوته 
تفتكرى لما ترشم الصليب هتحرق الروح الشرير اللى عليها ؟؟ 
ده بالنسبة لها مجرد علامة 
لا تعرف ايه قيمته ولا قوته *​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (23 ديسمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *توضيحا بس للحتة دى
> اولا مش كل اللى رشم الصليب ع حد عليه روح شرير بيخرج منه
> والا ربنا ماكنش ادى الموهبة دى لناس معينة
> ما بالك البنت دى اصلا مش بتؤمن بالصليب ولا بقوته
> ...



توضيح لانك فهمتي اللي عملته بطريقة مش صح 
بصي حببتي .. البنت مش مسيحية .. لما بتجيلها الروح ااشريرة بترشم الصليب .. 
هي مش بترشمه كدة هما عايزين يوصلوا للمشاهد ان الجن اللي جواها مسيحي .. 
دي اول نقطة 

تاني نقطة هتأكدلك كلامي لو كنتي اتفرجتي ع الحلقة كويس .. 
البنت بتقول .. بالنص .. في حد بياخدني وبيحطني كدة على خشبة وبعمل ايدي كدة 
علامة الصليب ... 

تالت نقطة ... البنت بتقول بيطلعلي علامة الصليب ف ايدي .. وساعات ف راسي وبتفضل تكبر وبتورم .. 
ده معناااه ايه ؟؟؟ 

اظن وصلك قصدي يا رورو ... الارواح الشريرة مش بترشم الصليب .. مش بتظهر الصليب .. 

بعيدا عن فبركة كبيرة جدا ف الفديووو هجيبلك النقد بتاعها بالتفصيل لما اعد على اللاب 
منهم الكومبارس اللي طلعتهم ف حلقات قبل كدة وظهروا ف الفديو ده ....


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 ديسمبر 2014)

* يا موكا يا حبيبتى 
انا مايهمنيش الحلقة تطلع فبركة ولا لا 
ده مش هيفيدنى فى شىء 
بس انا بتكلم فى نقطة محددة بتاعة الصليب 
اما بقى ان الحلقة مفبركة ولا لا مش شىء مهم 
حبيبتى انا مش عاملة الموضوع علشان اثبت للناس انه مش تمثيل 
ان عاملة الموضوع علشان كل واحد يقول رأيه 
اللى قابل يكون صح او غلط 
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (23 ديسمبر 2014)

لا يارور هي مش علشان مش محبوبة الناس مش مصدقاها 
لا هي علشان معهندهاش مصداقية حركاتها وكلامها وطريقتها وال body language بتاعها يحسسك ان فيه حاجة غلط ويخليكي متصدقيهاش 
وانا نقطة تكسير الكاميرات ديه لفتت نظري فعلا ليه هما مكسروش الكاميرات زي ما كسرو كل حاجة؟


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (23 ديسمبر 2014)

Desert Rose قال:


> وانا نقطة تكسير الكاميرات ديه لفتت نظري فعلا ليه هما مكسروش الكاميرات زي ما كسرو كل حاجة؟



الجن نفسه يتشهر يا  روز ويطلع ف التلفزيون ههههههه
كدة هنقطع لقمة عيش جياله ...


----------



## +إيرينى+ (24 ديسمبر 2014)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> طب انا مسلمه واقولج يا ست الكل حرق المصحف كلو ولا حتى جزء
> منه مازعلني المصحف مش مصنوع من مواد غير قابله
> للاشتعال دي حاجه متزعلش وبعدين اللي
> جابته ريهام وش قرا عليها؟ طلاسم؟
> انا ارفض الكلام هذا اللي ما اجزم انه تمثيل ايضا


*الله ينور عليكى يا ست البنات *



هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> بسبب قناعتي الشخصيه الله سبحانه وتعالى مايسلط علينا
> الشياطين تدخلنا قالنا انهم يحاولون مس الضر بينا وسوستنا
> فاشلون شخص مؤمن  او غير مؤمن
> يتسلط عليه الجن بحب معصيه او خطيئه؟ وحتى فرضا ليش ما  يسلط ابليس
> ...



*أنا ما قلتش إن ربنا يسلط علينا إبليس 

أنا قولت هيك ؟؟

________________
أكتر من نص الكورة غير مؤمنين 
و مش لازم يكون مسهم جن 
و مَن هو المؤمن اللى أقصده أنا يا هيوف ؟؟؟
_______________

أى إنسان بيحب المعصية و بيدوم على فعلها مُعَرَض لسيطرة ابليس عليه
لأنه أصلا سلم نفسه لابليس

البنت فاطمة مش لازم يكون معصية
ممكن الناس ديه يكونوا راحوا لحد بتاع سحر و شعوذة 
و دا وارد جدا عندنا فى مصر بالذات وسط الناس الجهلة 


مش لازم معصية 

فهمتى عليا ؟؟؟


*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (24 ديسمبر 2014)

SECRET ANGEL قال:


> تاني حاجة المغروض فعلا ان المصحف مايتحرقش وده لانه في كلام كتير عن ربنا ..



*لا يا شيخة 
قولى كلام غير دا 

*


SECRET ANGEL قال:


> تاني حاجة ... مافيش حاجة اسمها جن ...




http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/results.php?Ch=%C7%E1%CA%E6%C7%C8%DA&section=all&tr=svd






SECRET ANGEL قال:


> والارواح الشريرة مش بترشم الصليب .. دي  بتتحرق من علامة الصليب ..



*أومال فين إن الشيطان بيغير من شكله على صورة ملاك من نور ؟؟؟*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (24 ديسمبر 2014)

Desert Rose قال:


> لا يارور هي مش علشان مش محبوبة الناس مش مصدقاها
> لا هي علشان معهندهاش مصداقية حركاتها وكلامها وطريقتها وال body language بتاعها يحسسك ان فيه حاجة غلط ويخليكي متصدقيهاش
> وانا نقطة تكسير الكاميرات ديه لفتت نظري فعلا ليه هما مكسروش الكاميرات زي ما كسرو كل حاجة؟



*يا حلولى 

إنت اللى زعلك الكاميرا ؟؟؟

ما إنتيش شايفة كام راجل بيبعدهم عن الكاميرا ؟؟؟

________________

و بعدين إحنا مالنا و مال شخصية ريهام ؟؟

و إحنا حنناسبوها ؟؟؟

*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (24 ديسمبر 2014)

[YOUTUBE]ZxL5Xa8OIIw[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (24 ديسمبر 2014)

انا بقولكم كان بيتمتم وبيقول طلاسم وهو بيقرا عليهم

الموضوع كبير


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (24 ديسمبر 2014)

حليتوها ولا أجيلكو...!!​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (24 ديسمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *لا يا شيخة
> قولى كلام غير دا
> 
> *
> ...


  شكلك متابعة افلام دينية وافلام قديسين كتير .. هههههههههه 
الروح او الشيطان ياخد شكل ملاك نوراني .. لكن لما تترشم قدامه علامة الصليب بيتحرق ... ف ما بالك هو اللي بيرشمها اكيد حاجة لا يمكن اقتنع بيها ..؟


----------



## joeseph.jesus (24 ديسمبر 2014)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> حليتوها ولا أجيلكو...!!​



حلها يامدير


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (29 ديسمبر 2014)

> أى إنسان بيحب المعصية و بيدوم على فعلها مُعَرَض لسيطرة ابليس عليه
> لأنه أصلا سلم نفسه لابليس


وهذا عقاب؟ 
الانسان ممكن يكون مؤمن ويحب الله كثير بس نفسه ضعيفه
ومايقدر يقاوم معصيه معينه مو لازم يكون صديق الشيطان
عشان يرتكب معاصي



> البنت فاطمة مش لازم يكون معصية
> ممكن الناس ديه يكونوا راحوا لحد بتاع سحر و شعوذة
> و دا وارد جدا عندنا فى مصر بالذات وسط الناس الجهلة


قصدك مسحوره؟


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (30 ديسمبر 2014)

SECRET ANGEL قال:


> تاني حاجة ... مافيش حاجة اسمها جن ...




الله ينور عليكى 
طبعاً مفيش حاجة اسمها جن ... (اسمها ارواح شريرة وليست جن )

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=189670

المفروض إحنا كأولاد الله ناخد بالنا من كلامنا كويس ومانرددش كلام الجاهلية 
فلو وافقنا بعض الناس الغير مؤمنين وقولنا لفظ ( جن ) على أعتبار إن الجن هو الشيطان .. يبقا  فية جن مؤمن وجن غير مؤمن .. وواحدة واحدة ننساق لمفاهيم الأديان الأرضية ونسلمها لأولادنا :mus13:

فالصح نقول ( روح نجسة أو روح شريرة )


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (30 ديسمبر 2014)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> الله ينور عليكى
> طبعاً مفيش حاجة اسمها جن ... (اسمها ارواح شريرة وليست جن )
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=189670
> ...



أجدع وآحده ف المنطقه .. 

طب فى عفاريت ..!:08:!

​


----------



## Alexander.t (31 ديسمبر 2014)

" هناك خطأان متساويان وعلى طرفى نقيض ممكن أن يقع فيهما جنسنا البشري بخصوص مملكة الظلمه ، الشياطين .

الاول : هو الا يؤمن بوجودها .
والاخر :  أن يؤمن بوجودها ويتطور ذلك الى اهتمام زائد بها ورغبة غير صحية فى التعامل معها "

ك.س.لويس



من كتاب 
دراسة عن شخصية الشيطان للكاتب يوسف رياض


----------

